# 

## seba_x

mam pytanie jak w temacie , planuję ocieplić strop między piętrem a stryszkiem nieużytkowym , ekipy zachwalają swoje produkty , ci od wełny twierdzą że ekofiber ciągnie wilgoć i "siada" tracąc przy tym na izolacyjności , i na odwrót ci od ekofibra twierdzą że to właśnie wełna wilgotnieje , że trzeba dawać folie .. itp

czy ktoś z was ma doczynienia z tym tematem ?

----------


## zbigmor

> mam pytanie jak w temacie , planuję ocieplić strop między piętrem a stryszkiem nieużytkowym , ekipy zachwalają swoje produkty , ci od wełny twierdzą że ekofiber ciągnie wilgoć i "siada" tracąc przy tym na izolacyjności , i na odwrót ci od ekofibra twierdzą że to właśnie wełna wilgotnieje , że trzeba dawać folie .. itp
> 
> czy ktoś z was ma doczynienia z tym tematem ?



Ja w strop między legary dawałem granulat wełny. Folii nie dawałem, ale gdybym miał łazienkę, czy kuchnię pod spodem to bym folię dał. Jeśli chodzi o wilgoć to nie wiem co bardziej chłonie z tych 2 produktów, ale ma znaczenia co tam będzie. Nawt jak wsypiesz granulat styropianowy to nie może tam dostać się wilgoć bo belki drewniane zgniją jeśli nie będzie odprowadzenia wilgoci. U ciebie jeśli szczelnie podłogi na stryszku nie przykryjesz to nie ma znaczenia co tam wysypiesz.

----------


## seba_x

więc tak : od góry nie chcę niczym przykrywać bo jest to raczej bardzo trudno zrobić , od dołu będą dwie łazienki z wentylacją mechaniczną .

zastanawiam się jeszcze czy podbić wiązary od spodu płytą osb czy może zrobić stelaż na regipsy i na nie od góry dać granulat wełny ?

----------


## zbigmor

> więc tak : od góry nie chcę niczym przykrywać bo jest to raczej bardzo trudno zrobić , od dołu będą dwie łazienki z wentylacją mechaniczną .
> 
> zastanawiam się jeszcze czy podbić wiązary od spodu płytą osb czy może zrobić stelaż na regipsy i na nie od góry dać granulat wełny ?



Ja poszedłem na extremum. Dałem płytę K-G zamocowaną bezpośrednio do legarów (rozstaw około 50cm) i wsypałem 22cm granulatu wełny. Po roku czasu nic złego się nie dzieje, choć bałem się pęknięć na płytach. Oczywiście łączenia płyt były zabezpieczone deskami, do których przykręcone były wkręty K-G.
Ryzyko jest, że belki poskręca i płyty popękają. Normalnie dałbym stelaż stalowy, ale zależało mi na wysokości pomieszczeń.

----------


## brachol

> sprawdziłem ten ekofiber, nic się z nim nie dzieje, nie jest wilgotny ani zagrzybiony ani w inny sposób zmieniony, jaki był taki jest


a sypales sam czy ekipa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co to znaczy, że coś wilgotnieje? Żaden materiał nie wilgotnieje sam z siebie. Para wodna przechodząc przez izolację cieplną może osiągnąć stopień nasycenia i zacznie się wykraplać bez względu na rodzaj materiału użytego do izolacji cieplnej. Zaletą ekofibru jest fakt, że chłonie on ten kondensat a następnie w sprzyjających warunkach umożliwi jego odparowanie (oczywiście w określonych ilościach). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba_x

> sprawdziłem ten ekofiber, nic się z nim nie dzieje, nie jest wilgotny ani zagrzybiony ani w inny sposób zmieniony, jaki był taki jest


możesz podać namiary na firmę która robiła u ciebie ekofiber ?

----------


## elli3

syn męża ma cały dom (drewniany) ocieplony ekofibrem. rewelacja.
cieplutko w zimie , chłodno w lecie .super.i wszystko w porządku. już trzeci rok.

----------


## K160

Czy to prawda, że przy Ekofibrze nie trzeba WOGÓLE wentylować połąci dachowej ????

Kurcze zaczyna mi się to podobać, bo nie znoszę wełny ....nie chce słyszeć w swoim domu o żadnych latających igłach....

----------


## Piczman

Właśnie zasypuję strop drewniany 45 cm warstwą granulatu wełny, bezpośrednio na stelaż stalowy i płyty k-g !

Zauważyłem że sufit "siada" ok. 2 cm w środku pomieszczenia względem ścian!
Nie wiem czy to problem, mam nadzieję że nic więcej się dziać nie będzie.
Na oko nic nie widać, dopiero po przyłożeniu łaty wychodzi "brzuch"   :Confused:  

Myślę że ciężar granulatu wełny powinien być wzięty pod uwagę przy wyborze, 1 m3 to 60 kg !!!

Pozdr.

----------


## seba_x

> Właśnie zasypuję strop drewniany 45 cm warstwą granulatu wełny, bezpośrednio na stelaż stalowy i płyty k-g !
> 
> Zauważyłem że sufit "siada" ok. 2 cm w środku pomieszczenia względem ścian!
> Nie wiem czy to problem, mam nadzieję że nic więcej się dziać nie będzie.
> Na oko nic nie widać, dopiero po przyłożeniu łaty wychodzi "brzuch"   
> 
> Myślę że ciężar granulatu wełny powinien być wzięty pod uwagę przy wyborze, 1 m3 to 60 kg !!!
> 
> Pozdr.


teraz nie pamiętam czy wełna jest cięższa niż ekofiber czy na odwrót , fachowcy doradzają mi żeby zrobić "gęsty stelaż" i podwójnie g-k

macie namiary na sprawdzone ekipy z ekofibrem ?

----------


## brachol

a jak wyglada sprawa samodzielnego ukladanie ekofibru? Mozna w ogole to samodzielnie kupic?

----------


## Piczman

Tak wygląda mój salon ,,, 

Nie chcę Was straszyć ale popatrzcie co może się stać po wysypaniu wełny w granulacie na strop wykonany z profili i płyt   :Confused:  




Zdjęcia z komórki bo akurat aparatu nie miałem, niby wszystko ok, profile gęsto itd. ale to tylko pomaga jeśli chodzi o wyginanie płyt, nośność takiego stropu jest taka sama !!!!
Wysypałem ok. 50 cm grubości a w środku niechcący więcej i oto efekt !
Wieszaki obrotowe puszczają , wszystkie zostały na górze   :Roll: 
Teraz sprzątanie i jedziemy jeszcze raz, tym razem wysypię mniej i poskręcam profile nośne z wieszakami żeby mieć pewność że za kilka lat nic mi na głowę nie spadnie!

Ehh !

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my od dwóch lat mamy ekofiber i zupełnie nic się z nim nie dzieje. Wysypane 25 cm , co podobno daje 30 cm wełny. Żadnych dodatkowych folii.  Robili nam panowie z firmy Modern Dach z Włocławka. Ekofiber leży na stelażach i płytach karton-gips. Nie ma żadnych pęknięć na suficie.

----------


## mattdl

o kurde- piczman - dobrze że nikomu nic się nie stało

----------


## j-j

O żesz Piczman, współczucia   :ohmy:  , dobrze że zmieniłem koncepcję i zrezygnowałem z podwieszanego na rzecz płyt OSB i nastpnie g-k mocoanych do wiązarów. 60m cm welny na razie leży i jest wszystko OK.
Ku... nie mogę z tego co Ci się stało, masakra.

pzdr

----------


## Emer

Jasny gwint, Piczman... kondolencje. Aż się zalogowałem, żeby wyrazić współczucie, bo zazwyczaj podczytuje forum bez logowania.
Też mam zamiar zasypać strop, więc wyciągnę wnioski z Twojego nieszczęścia. Dzięki za te zdjęcia.

----------


## Emer

> a jak wyglada sprawa samodzielnego ukladanie ekofibru? Mozna w ogole to samodzielnie kupic?


Możesz spróbować tu: http://www.gaik.pl/Ekofiber.html
Daleko masz, ale może da radę wysyłkowo, albo chociaż powiedzą gdzie zamówić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"Piczman" stelaż kratownica i zwiększ ilość mocowań a po wypoziomowaniu zrób kilka mocowań na sztywno. Nie przeginaj z grubością izolacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brachol

> Możesz spróbować tu: http://www.gaik.pl/Ekofiber.html
> Daleko masz, ale może da radę wysyłkowo, albo chociaż powiedzą gdzie zamówić?


dzieki 
pozdrawiam

----------


## agnieszkakusi

no właśnie czy 50 cm to nie za dużo? Czy to ma jakiś sens? Pamiętam, że jak rozmawiałam z pracownikiem firmy, która u nas robiła ekofiber, żeby dać tego 30-35 cm to pan powiedział, że to jest bez sensu, że to pieniądze wyrzucone z błotem. Podobno nasypanie powyżej 25 cm nie ma już znaczenia. 25 czy 50 cm daje taką samą izolację.

----------


## Piczman

Spoko, już się otrząsnąłem   :Roll:  
Wszystko posprzątane a jutro zaczynam stelaż jeszcze raz!

Poprawię jednak jedną rzecz, skręcę pchełkami wieszak obrotowy z profilem, po takim zabiegu nic nie będzie w stanie zerwać stropu, nawet metr wełny !
Poza tym odkopię wieszaki w innych pomieszczeniach i poskręcam również.
Wklejam lepsze zdjęcia :







> zwilgotniała ta wełna czy za szeroko było


Wełna sucha, stelaż gęsto, możliwe że wysypałem za dużo w jednym miejscu,możliwe że któryś wieszak był źle założony ( jak jeden puści to leci reszta !) ,,, jedno co wiem to to że wieszaki były najsłabszym "ogniwem" i polecam wszystkim skręcanie go do profila!




> zrób kilka mocowań na sztywno


Możesz podpowiedzieć jak to zrobić ?Też o tym myślałem tylko nie wiem jak .

Podsumowując napisałem o tym bo nie chcę aby ktoś z Was popełnił taki sam błąd, żeby było jasne dalej jestem za grubym ociepleniem i dalej uważam że granulat wełny jest ok.Trzeba tylko pamiętać że taki stelaż nie jest przystosowany do dźwigania takiego ciężaru, wystarczy kilka zabiegów aby Go wzmocnić i można spać spokojnie!
Pamiętajcie że najważniejsze jest bezpieczeństwo , nikogo nie było na dole, nawet żadnych narzędzi, dobrze że stało się to teraz a nie później!

Wielkie dzięki za wsparcie!

Pozdr.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

aż dreszcz przechodzi po plecach jak człowiek sobie pomysli, że ktoś tam mógł być i nagle to spadło...  :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przewierć boki profilu głównego i po wypoziomowaniu zastosuj druty od wieszaków obrotowych zagięte na końcach jak haczyki. Włóż w otwory i przykręć do belek. Takie mocowania wykonaj zawsze dwoma drutami po bu stronach profilu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piczman

Zrobiłem coś takiego :




W 6 miejscach na sztywno tymi prętami, poza tym wszystko poskręcane pchełkami !

Zrobiłbym tak wszędzie gdyby nie rozsypana wełna   :Confused: 

Dzięki *Andrzej Wilhelmi* za pomoc, pozdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bez obaw nie ma takiego obciążenia, które by je wyprostowały!  
"Piczman" jest OK tylko otwory należy zrobić z boku profilu a nie od spodu bo będzie problem z zamontowaniem płyt gipsowych (powyższa uwaga bezzasadna w przypadku wykonania kratownicy). W przypadku wykonania kratownicy zwróć uwagę na łączniki krzyżowe do łączenia profili gdyż czasami dość łatwo się wypinają. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piczman

Spoko, to jest kratownica, drugi poziom co 40 cm a nawet gęściej spięty łącznikami krzyżowymi!
Bardzo dokładnie sprawdzałem każdy łącznik, nawet musiałem kilka wymienić bo sie wypinały   :ohmy:  

Dla mnie to nic tego nie ruszy   :big tongue:  
Dziś przykręcam płyty a w Sobotę zasypuje!   :cool:

----------


## seba_x

o w mordkę jeża ! też mam zamiar robić samemu sufit , twoje zdjęcia rozjaśniły mi w głowie jak to zrobić

----------


## Piczman

> twoje zdjęcia rozjaśniły mi w głowie jak to zrobić


I o to chodziło kolego   :big grin:  

A więc do roboty i powoli,dokładnie sprawdzaj każde łączenie!
Polecam także skręcanie wieszaków z profilem!

----------


## seba_x

jak rozumiem wełnę sam wdmuchujesz ? czy używasz jakiejś specjalnej dmuchawy ?

----------


## Piczman

Rozsypuję ,,, "tymi ręcami"   :Confused: 

Staram sie przy tym napowietrzać jak najbardziej bo po wysypaniu z worka jest zbita i jest Jej o 1/4 mniej niż powinno być!

Robota paskudna, od 3 tygodni swędzi mnie wszystko jak cholera   :Evil:

----------


## HenoK

Dopiero teraz tutaj trafiłem. 
Dobrze, że ostrzegasz innych : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3688519.htm#3688519
Jak wszędzie potrzebna jest doświadczenie przy tego typu pracach.

----------


## siekieramotyka

A ja zamierzam robić to za pomocą wieszaków sztywnych  od razu przykręcanych do jętek. Mam nadziej, że to wytrzyma. Tak jak na tym filmie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DiVk...eature=related

----------


## Madeleine

Wyciągam. Rozważam granulat wełny do ocieplenia stropu. Początkowo chciałam zrobić sufit z podwójnych płyt k-g na ruszcie (pod krokwiami), na tym folia, potem krokwie, nad krokwiami będą rury rekuperacji - stąd pomysł granulatu, który przykryje wszystko. Po obejrzeniu pewnych zdjęć  :wink:  zastanawiam się jednak nad innym pomysłem:
na krokwiach cienkie płyty osb i dopiero na tym ułożona wełna (granulat lub nie). Rury do rekuperacji opcjonalnie zmieszczą się też pod krokwiami, a nad sufitem z k-g - jest spory zapas miejsca. Z drugiej strony - koszt płyt piechotą nie chodzi. A może jeszcze coś innego? jak zrobić dobrze i tanio ocieplenie stropu? racjonalnie grubą warstwą (wcześniej planowałam 30cm wełny/ 50cm granulatu).

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam zasypany strop wełną w granulacie i w środku puszczone przewody wentylacji.
W Dzienniku masz szczegóły.

PS. Uwaga na solidność wykonania sufitu i ciężar wełny w granulacie ,,,

----------


## Madeleine

No właśnie obawiam się, czy będę w stanie spokojnie spać wiedząc, że sufit może na mnie spaść  :wink:  

Czytałam w Twoim dzienniku o dociepleniu poddasza. 
Czy wariant (od dołu):
- sufit z podwójnych płyt kg na ruszcie
- folia izolacyjna (jakaś konkretnie?)
- rury rekuperacji, nieocieplone
- dolny pas wiązarów
- płyty osb (8-10mm)
- wełna w rolce/ granulat/ whatever 
ma sens? albo słabe punkty?
Na dachu dachówka + membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna.

----------


## Madeleine

ale ja mam strop drewniany, a styropian całkiem niepalny nie jest - trochę się jednak boję.

----------


## Madeleine

no w sumie coś w tym jest, masz rację  :smile:

----------


## tomasz s

witam wszystkich
mam dom drewniany, wykonczony płytą gk, pomiedzy płytą a balem jest przestrzeń od 2- 10 cm . proponują mi różne materiały wełne , perlit, karamzyt, ekofiber. może ktoś wie co najlepiej zastosować? stelaże mam co 40 cm. jaki materiał najlepiej wypełni pustkę aby docieplić dom? poddasze mam na podwójnym stelażu a ochwyty pomoiędzy stelażami chyba nie są dodatkowo skręcone i tutaj lepiej chyba nie sypać niczego.

----------


## Piczman

Tel. 698 459 016

Nie wiem czy numer aktualny ale Ja kupowałem u nich, niecałe 60 zł za m3 płaciłem .
Przywieźli mi 400 km bez przedpłaty, solidni .

----------


## Tomocool

Nie wiem czy ktoś to już wrzucał, ale jakby co śle linka:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QneEw...eature=related 

Produkcja wełny celulozowej z serii "Jak to jest zrobione"

----------


## malux20

rano wykonawcy to pokaże

----------


## DIY

> Jestem właśnie na etapie kończenia stelaża a przed zasypywaniem. Tyle, że po tym co już tutaj kiedyś zobaczyłem, wybrałem watę szklaną (ok 33kg/m3) i[B]* planuję dać* jej 50-60 cm *(do 20kg/m2).*
> Czy zabezpieczać dodatkowo sufit prętami, jak gęsto, czy może wystarczy przykręcenie wieszaków obrotowych? Co to są te "pchełki"?


max 5kg/m^

----------


## Rom-Kon

> max 5kg/m^





> Ale o co chodzi?


Sam się zastanawiam... 5kg/m²? ...chyba zero uciekło.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jestem właśnie na etapie kończenia stelaża a przed zasypywaniem. Tyle, że po tym co już tutaj kiedyś zobaczyłem, wybrałem watę szklaną (ok 33kg/m3) i planuję dać jej 50-60 cm (do 20kg/m2).
> Czy zabezpieczać dodatkowo sufit prętami, jak gęsto, czy może wystarczy przykręcenie wieszaków obrotowych? Co to są te "pchełki"?


Nie wiem dlaczego wypięły się profile u Piczmana (przeoczyłem ten temat jak był "świeżo" na topie). Być może wieszaki nie były wszystkie prawidłowo zapięte i wtedy nastąpiła reakcja lawinowa bo prawidłowo zapięty wieszak na profilu wytrzymuje znacznie większe obciążenie niż deklarowane przez producenta. Na jednej fotce na moim fotosiku stoję na profilach własnie zapiętych na wieszakach obrotowych. 110kg żywej wagi na 2 profilach (2 wieszaki obrotowe) obciążenie raczej trochę dynamiczne bo jakoś musiałem tam wejść. 

Piczman za radą A.Wilhelmiego dobrze wzmocnił stelaż. A "pchełki" to małe blachowkręty samowiercące (z takim wiertłem na końcu) zresztą jako pójdziesz do hurtowni i powiesz że chcesz pchełki to dadzą  :wink:

----------


## DIY

> Nie wiem dlaczego wypięły się profile u Piczmana (przeoczyłem ten temat jak był "świeżo" na topie). Być może wieszaki nie były wszystkie prawidłowo zapięte i wtedy nastąpiła reakcja lawinowa bo prawidłowo zapięty wieszak na profilu wytrzymuje znacznie większe obciążenie niż deklarowane przez producenta. Na jednej fotce na moim fotosiku stoję na profilach własnie zapiętych na wieszakach obrotowych. 110kg żywej wagi na 2 profilach (2 wieszaki obrotowe) obciążenie raczej trochę dynamiczne bo jakoś musiałem tam wejść. 
> 
> Piczman za radą A.Wilhelmiego dobrze wzmocnił stelaż. A "pchełki" to małe blachowkręty samowiercące (z takim wiertłem na końcu) zresztą jako pójdziesz do hurtowni i powiesz że chcesz pchełki to dadzą





> Policzyłem sobie taki sufit na piechotę i na tzw. chłopski rozum wychodzi jeszcze niezły zapas do deklarowanych przez producenta parametrów:
> 
> płyta GK	- 2,88 kg/m2
> profile - 1,63	kg/m2
> złącza, śrubki, gips itp. - 0,50 kg/m2
> _suma sufitu - 5,02 kg/m2
> _ 
> wełna szkalana 33kg/m3 60cm - 19,80 kg/m2
> _suma sufitu ocieplonego - 24,82 kg/m2_
> ...


@kszhu panu można wybaczyć z racji braku pojęcia, indykowi się dziwię zwykła żenada.
Proszę zwrócić uwagę na różnicę pomiędzy nośnością konstrukcji a dopuszczalnym obciążeniem dodatkowym płyt.
Sugeruję wykonanie w pierwszej kolejności ścianek działowych a następnie sufitów podwieszanych z zastosowaniem wełny. 
Przed montażem sufitów wprowadzić trzeba do wnętrza izolację zewnętrzną.

----------


## malux20

u mnie na m2 sufituwychodzi okolo 9,5 wieszaka-może wytrzyma
40 -50cm granulatu 
cały czas nie wiem  czy zastosować celulozę  czy wełnę

----------


## Rom-Kon

...znaczy się że to płyty nie wytrzymały obciążenia a nie profile się wypięły - fotki Piczmana pokazują inny obraz... no ale może ja lekko niedowidzę. Po wzmocnieniu stelaża (nie płyt) sufit u Piczmana jakoś się trzyma... 

Ale w pełni się zgodzę że wełna w płytach obciąża konstrukcję nośną czyli profile a wełna w granulacie niestety obciąża płyty.

Również zgadzam się że lepiej sufit podzielić na mniejsze powierzchnie - czyli lepiej najpierw ścianki a później sufity chociaż trudniej jest z paroizolacją.

I jeszcze jedno - ten "indyk" na imie , nazwisko i jest rdzennym Amerykaninem. Rozumiem że stosujesz inne określenia typu żydek, arabus, asfalt, brudas a Twój znak to nie Orzeł  tylko falanga a w barze zamawiasz zawsze "barman -  pięć piw..." (chodzi o znaczący ruch ręką)

----------


## malux20

> Jaki masz rozstaw wieszaków i profili głównych??? Albo coś źle liczysz... ile masz w sumie wieszaków i ile m2 sufitu? Bo 9,5 wieszaka/m2 to jest np. 950 wieszaków na 100m2 sufitu...


rozstaw co 20cm i lość wieszaków ponad 1000 na 120m2
może sufit wytrzyma granulat
aha 2 warstwy fermacela -klejonych

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Generalnie, choć wiele osób to robi, to żaden producent systemów nie dopuszcza chyba wysypywania niczego na sufit podwieszany a tylko układanie płyt z izolacji na stelażu. Co na to fachowcy praktycy?


Ja praktyk się nie wypowiadam bo nigdy nie zasypywałem granulatem... ostatnio chciałem bo rury od wentylacji i skrzynki rozprężne spotkały się nad łazienką ale inwestor wolał podziubać wełnę i sam "optyknąć"... no i nie miałem okazji pobawić się z granulatem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> U mnie wpierw posadzka na ociepleniu bo nie widzę sensu stawiania lekkich ścian GK na "chudziaku", potem ocieplania posadzki i zalewania tych ścian wylewką. Nie widzę też nigdzie uzasadnienia dla montowania sufitu po ściankach - w takim układzie tylko lepsze jest wygłuszenie ale jak strop planuję wygłuszyć to dla mnie nie ma znaczenia.
> 
> Do planowanego obciążenia max 40kg/m2 jakie radzicie dać rozstawy:
> - wieszaków,
> - profili głównych,
> - profili nośnych?
> 
> Knauf dla klasy obciążeń ≤ 0,30kN/m² bez odporności ogniowej podaje:
> - wieszaki: 800mm
> ...


ścianki na chudziaku mają lepszą izolacyjność akustyczną (gdzieś zamieściłem rysunek tego - mam na fotosiku)lepiej mniejsze sufity niż jeden duży - lepiej "się odpręża" czyli mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo pęknięć - również jeśli chodzi o ssanie wiatru czyli podnoszenie dużego sufitu podczas wiatru. A w trakcie pożaru w jednym pomieszczeniu jak sufit runie (a na pewno tak się stanie) to nie pociągnie sufitów ze sąsiednich pomieszczeń (tak na chłopski rozum - bez szczegółowych badań)ścianki nie "wiszą" na suficie tylko są montowane do sztywniejszej konstrukcji dachu (jętki, krokwie) również lepsza izolacja akustyczna ...ale znacznie gorsza paroizolacja - trudno ją porządnie wykonać. Dodatkowo stanowią lepszą wytrzymałość p.poż (jak wyżej)Każdy jeden producent systemów "przesadza" ze swoimi zaleceniami - musi mieć spokojną głowę. I dlatego czasem nasza (wykonawców) "inwencja twórcza"  chociaż odbiega od zaleceń to z rzadka powoduje katastrofy budowlane - przypadek Piczmana czy też sufit w poznańskim King Crossie to ewenement na skalę krajową. Spokojnie można przyjąć że "przesadyzm" systemowców wynosi nie mniej niż 50% - wystarczy porównać (z kart technicznych) dwa parametry: wytrzymałość obliczeniową wieszaka (0,40kN) i wytrzymałość niszczącą (nie mniej niż 0,75kN)... uwaga - drugi parametr podany z pamięci lepiej sprawdzić to ...ja teraz nie mam czasu na szukanie

Teraz na budowie Inwestor oszczędza i stosuję  profile CD60 o grubości- uwaga! - 0.4mm! ...takie trochę mało metalowe  :wink:  ale przy rozstawie co 40cm, bez zbytniego obciążenia wełną (Isover) spokojnie płyty wiszą! I dam na to nawet gwarancję! Przeżyją i Inwestora, jego dzieci i pewnie nawet wnuki... oczywiście gdybym miał stelaż obciążać wełną skalną i to w granulacie to bym na to nie poszedł... zabudowa nie spełnia też żadnych norm p.poż (nie są wymagane) ...po co przesadzać jeśli nie trzeba? W budowę można wpompować dowolną kasę tylko po co?

----------


## malux20

z profilami faktycznie trzeba uważać
ja u siebie  stelaż sprawdzalem wlasną  masą 115kg

----------


## malux20

wisieć

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> ad. 4. gdzieś czytałem, że podawane przez producentów parametry nie mogą przekroczyć 1/3 rzeczywistych stąd nie taki szczupły malux20 mógł na nich stać





> wisieć


Stać to ja! I to na dwóch... ale metpol 0.5mm (metpol lub coś podobnego) ale wieszaki obrotowe rigipsa.

----------


## malux20

ja na jednym
metpol jest ok

----------


## malux20

budmat cienszy

----------


## r.tyrman

U mnie 250 m2 strychu nieużytkowego zasypane 45-cioma cm. ekofibru. Więźba kratownicowa co 120 cm. poddbita OSB 0.8 + stelaż krzyżowy 40cm. Wszystko pięknie się trzyma (ekofiber jest znacznie lżejszy od wełny). Polecam ekofiber tym bardziej że jest on znacznie tańszy niż dwa lata temu i teraz oscyluje w granicach wełny. Rozsypywanie trwało ok.6h. i kosztowało mnie 9k.zł.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> budmat cienszy


Przy zasypywaniu jet to istotne. Może wytrzymałość profili jest i tak wystarczająca ale przy granulacie obciążona jest płyta. A płyta jest zawieszona na wkrętach i właśnie te wkręty trzymają się w profilach. wkręty a właściwie blachowkręty potrzebują metalu do tego by się porządnie trzymały. I tu jest właściwy problem. Wkręty przenoszą znaczne obciążenie i działa ono na w dół czyli na wyrywanie. Profil musi być na tyle gruby by wkręt miał się czego trzymać Nie oszczędzałbym na profilach i na wkrętach.

...to są moje takie luźne przemyślenia bo jak już wspomniałem nigdy takiego systemu nie stosowałem.

----------


## malux20

tyrman to mnie ceną zadziwiłeś
przy takiej nie warto  robić samemu

----------


## malux20

może tylko zagęścić 
te 100zł to na jaką wysokość

szklana ma najmniejszą odporność  na ogien
celuloza lepiej sobie poradzi z  ewentualną wilgocią
no ale jest rożnica w cenie

----------


## clif

> U mnie 250 m2 strychu nieużytkowego zasypane 45-cioma cm. ekofibru. Więźba kratownicowa co 120 cm. poddbita OSB 0.8 + stelaż krzyżowy 40cm. Wszystko pięknie się trzyma (ekofiber jest znacznie lżejszy od wełny). Polecam ekofiber tym bardziej że jest on znacznie tańszy niż dwa lata temu i teraz oscyluje w granicach wełny. Rozsypywanie trwało ok.6h. i kosztowało mnie 9k.zł.


To dziwne ... Ponieważ również szykuje się na ocieplenie drewnianego stropodachu  w miarę jak najniższym kosztem postanowiłem porozmawiać akurat dziś z przedstwicielem ekofiber. Stwierdził że rozsypanie ręczne ekofibru i podobnych materiałów nie jest wskazane ze względów technologicznych(jak zauważono w postach wcześniej z powodów więzienia powietrza). Ponoć przy zasypywaniu  celulozy niejako pompuje się jej strukturę w podajniku ZWIĘKSZAJĄC OBJĘTOŚĆ  A O TO NAM CHODZI. Wtedy przy standartowej grubości zasypu waga wynosi 30/kg na m3 !  Ponoć, powtarzam,ponoć rozsypując ręcznie,naewt wcześniej przygotowaną,czyli rozprężoną (np. w cienkich warstwach na płytach OSB) celulozę nie osiągnie się wagi jaką podałem. Może co najwyżej wyjśc  50 kg na 1 m3. To są słowa człowieka z branży. Inną sprawą jest jego udział w zyskach z wykonanych prac czyli robocizna :smile:  
I teraz pytanie- jaka była waga całego zakupionego materiału u r.tyrmana bo kubaturę juz znamy :wink:  Wtedy moglibysmy oszacować czy rozsypanie ręczne nie jest jednak zbyt "drogie" bo przecież zużyjemy więcej materiału :smile: 
Ja sprawę wytrzymałości wieszaków rozwiązałem prosto- kupiłem 27 cm wieszaki sztywne,mocowane w okolicach środka pól z obu stron jętki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

mi isovera liczą 1zł za 1cm/m2
zastanawiam się jak  wykonawcę przypilnować żeby dokładnie wszystko bylo zrobione
najlepiej byłoby od ilości zużytego materiału wykonawcy  zależałoby  na jak największym zużyciu -może wtedy zrobiłby dokładniej

----------


## malux20

ekofibra  nie robią
celuloze mam ciut taniej 
te 50gr dopłaty mnie męczy
z wilgocią sobie lepiej poradzi-zwykła nie?
chałupa się mniej będzie przegrzewać
ciekawe co gryzonie lubią mniej

----------


## malux20

no trochę inne ma przesunięcie fazowe - to akurat  da się przeżyć
ja  i tak mogę czuć się  lepiej  bo nie mam użytkowego
może sprawne reku też zmniejszy problem wilgoci
ja w ciągu miesiąca będę ten strop sypał
zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno zamawiam granulat tak na 30 cm  i na to kladę zwykłą wełne są jakieś przeciwskazania?

----------


## malux20

cena chyba

----------


## Rom-Kon

najpierw wełna w płytach później na to granulat (?!) ...może wełna w płytach odciąży (chociaż częściowo) pyty G-K?

----------


## malux20

jesli juz to odwrotnie u mnie

----------


## malux20

clif ja dle pewnosci  tez dawałem z obydwu stron-skladalem je po dwie sztuki -czyli  po4 szt wychodzilo-a co  kto glupiemu zabroni :big grin:

----------


## malux20

to jest logiczne 
ale ja od pasa dolnego do stelaża mam tylko 6 cm  granulat bardziej mi się sprawdzi

----------


## clif

> no trochę inne ma przesunięcie fazowe - to akurat  da się przeżyć
> ja  i tak mogę czuć się  lepiej  bo nie mam użytkowego
> może sprawne reku też zmniejszy problem wilgoci
> ja w ciągu miesiąca będę ten strop sypał
> zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno zamawiam granulat tak na 30 cm  i na to kladę zwykłą wełne są jakieś przeciwskazania?


Wełna ubije Ci ekofibra co nie jest zalecane, do tego jesli wełna nabierze wilgoci bedzie jeszcze cięższa- musi byc dobrze wentylowana. Skoro pierzyna jak mówi Adam
bedzie cięzka to straci na tym przenikalnośc.Pierzyna powinna by puchata . Ja wdmucham ekofibra po bokach na łączenie jetek z krokwiami az pod deskowanie dachu a w środek dam granulat styro i przykryje durelisem. Tylko firmy ekofibrowe niezbyt zadowolone bo nawet 10 m3 materiału nie położą  :wink:

----------


## malux20

ten ekofiber jest ok ale cena  ciut duża- jak na stare gazety

----------


## clif

> najpierw wełna w płytach później na to granulat (?!) ...może wełna w płytach odciąży (chociaż częściowo) pyty G-K?


Rom-Kon to może lepiej płytę styro na stelaże,- odciąży całkowicie regips a płyta wełny z pewnością sie ugnie pod naciskiem np.granulatu wełny, jakby ktoś chciał metodą Piczmana ocieplac. No i pustka powietrzna pod płytą styropianowa to też niejako izolator, zamkniete powietrze w końcu to i od strony ciepłej ,o czym wspominał Adam mk!! :wink:

----------


## clif

> ten ekofiber jest ok ale cena  ciut duża- jak na stare gazety


zalezy jakie to gazety np. Playboy na poddaszu w ilościach 10m3  :smile: ) 
i dlatego do srodka regranulat  styro pójdzie co by było taniej  i nie kusiło wieczorami zaglądac na strych !!

----------


## malux20

ciekawe jak sobie radzi z myszami erotomanami

----------


## nydar

A jesteś zadowolony z decyzji?

----------


## tomek67

Co do ocieplenia stropu to u siebie zrobiłem standardowy stelaż krzyżowy do tego przykręciłem płytę KG ognioodporną 12.5 mm a na to wysypałem granulat styropianowy i tak dla grubości 50 cm waga ocieplenia wyszła 8 kg do tego doszedł jeszcze środek wiążący ale myślę że jak 1 kg tego weszło na m2 to i tak zbytnio nie obciąży całej konstrukcji. Środek wiążący był dodany po to aby granulat się nie przemieszczał bo nad granulatem przestrzeń jest wentylowana.

Co do granulatu to część mam wysypane granulatem a część regranulatem i nie widać różnicy poza ceną.  :smile:

----------


## tomek67

Nie wiem co to dokładnie jest  bo tam gdzie kupowałem granulat to mieli coś takiego w dużych beczkach mi odlali trochę na próbę, wyglądało to tak jak by ten płyn używali co produkcji granulatu?

Zrobiłem tak że granulat rozsypałem na konstrukcji z płyt KG, następnie zraszaczem ogrodowym rozpyliłem płyn nad granulatem i on związał granulat tworząc chrupką skorupę, nie jest mega twarda ale wystarcza.

----------


## tomek67

Z granulatem/regranulatem chyba nie ma problemu nawet na allegro sprzedają, co do tego utwardzacza to nie widziałem żeby ktoś to oferował.

----------


## tomek67

nie wiem co to i nie wiem czy powiedzą co to jest ale pewnie odsprzedają firma radoprzem tel. do gościa co mi to załatwiał 606118352

----------


## tomek67

Mogę do niego zadzwonić po ile to teraz mają. Jak znajdę fotki z testów to wkleję i zobaczycie jak to mniej więcej wygląda

----------


## tomek67

fotki

----------


## cronin

Mam pytanie, czy celuloza samodzielnie wysypana będzie miała te same właściwości co wdmuchana? różnica w cenie wychodzi mi 2 tys. więc jest o co powalczyć, ale jeśli ma mieć gorsze parametry...

----------


## Adam Nowacki

Tak - parametry będą gorsze.
Wdmuchiwanie maszynowe zapewnia prawidłowe rozdrobnienie oraz napowietrzenie materiału. Zapobiega jego zbrylaniu się oraz umożliwia ustawienie odpowiedniej gęstości celulozy (aczkolwiek to ma większe znaczenie przy wdmuchiwaniu w przegrody zamknięte a nie wolny nadmuch na strop).
Jeśli chodzi o parametry to np. isofloc F będzie miał współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,037 przy wdmuchiwaniu maszynowym oraz wymaganą gęstość 25 kg/m3. Ten sam materiał będzie miał 0,043 oraz gęstość ok. 50 kg jeżeli rozsypiesz go samodzielnie -> informacje z aprobaty technicznej. To co zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie wydasz na większe zużycie materiału.
Zerknąłem też w aprobatę ekofibru - niestety nie ma tam jakiejkolwiek informacji na temat obróbki manualnej. Parametry również na pewno ulegną pogorszeniu ale tu już konkretnych danych nie podam.
Jednym słowem jeśli celuloza to tylko wdmuchiwanie  :smile:

----------


## cronin

no to po co byłoby napowietrzać skoro to pogarsza  współczynnik? mam miejsce na 50 cm, albo granulat styro, albo celulozy, musi być lekkie i odporne na wilgoć.

----------


## fotohobby

> chyba raczej odwrotnie lambda 0,037 dla ręcznego rozsypywania i gęstości 50kg/m3 i lambda 0,043 po napowietrzeniu i gęstości 25kg/m3


Najlepszy Doradca Od Energooszczędzania ??

----------


## cronin

za duży skrót myślowy był   :smile:  no nic przyjmuję że im lepiej napowietrzona tym cieplejsza, tyle że u mnie aplikacja  trudna bo od dołu, a samodzielnie mogłabym robić to sukcesywnie w miarę zabudowywania sufitów. 
Dzięki Panowie, w przepychanki słownie już się nie włączam, miłej zabawy  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Optymalna gęstość dla wełny to 90kg/m^3 zobacz sobie do literatury .

----------


## Adam Nowacki

> i jeszcze trudniejsza zagadka, w ateście który podlinkowałeś nie  wspominają kiedy ekofiber waży 65kg/m3 a kiedy 25kg/m3, możesz wyjaśnić  jak doszedłeś do poglądu że _manualna obróbka materiałów izolacyjnych_ to automatem 50kg/m3 ?? skoro w tabelce 1. mamy informację:_ obróbka maszynowa Izolacja pustych przestrzeni w ścianach Minimalna gęstość objętościowa 44kg/m3  lub Izolacja pustych przestrzeni izolacja układana swobodnie Minimalna gęstość objętościowa 25kg/m3_ 
> 
> co z tego wynika ?? że maszynowo mamy 44kg/m3 a ręcznie tylko 25kg/m3 ??_
> _


Postaram się to wyjaśnić.

Dalej trzymamy się przykładu isofloc F i wspomnianej wcześniej aprobaty.

Materiał w workach jest skompresowany do gęstości ok 140 kg/m3. Dlatego potrzebujemy maszyny aby poprawnie go rozdrobnić.
Te "automatyczne" 50 kg/m3 również jest określone w aprobacie i wynika z tego że po prostu ciężko będzie bez odpowiedniego sprzętu bardziej rozdrobnić materiał. Oczywiście zapewne jest to swego rodzaju uproszczenie ale z nie zamierzam kłócić się z aprobatą.
Dodatkowo wdmuchując celulozę maszynowo możemy decydować o jej gęstości. Producent określa jakich parametrów możemy używać w konkretnych sytuacjach np. gęstość 40 kg/m3 w skosach poddasza podyktowana jest zapewne obawą przed osuwaniem się materiału w takiej przegrodzie. Z drugiej strony, w łatwiejszej sytuacji - nadmuchu na strop wystarczająca będzie gęstość 25 kg/m3. Dzięki odpowiedniemu napowietrzeniu lambda będzie lepsza niż przy izolacji na taką samą grubość przy obróbce manualnej.

----------


## Adam Nowacki

2.4  Przewodzenie ciepła
Przewodzenie ciepła materiałów izolacyjnych w temperaturze referencyjnej 10°C określane jest na 
podstawie normy EN 12667:2001-01. Wartość deklarowana przewodzenia ciepła, obliczana na 
podstawie normy EN ISO 10456:2007-12 dla wilgotności materiału izolacyjnego w temperaturze 
23°C/50% wilgotności względnej powietrza, wynosi:
Kategoria 1:
*λ = 0,037 W/(m* · K) *dla maszynowej obróbki* materiałów izolacyjnych
*λ = 0,043 W/(m · K)* *dla manualnej obróbk*i materiałów izolacyjnych
Kategoria 2:
λ = 0,037 W/(m · K) dla maszynowej obróbki materiałów izolacyjnych
λ = 0,043 W/(m · K) dla manualnej obróbki materiałów izolacyjnych

Punkt 2.4 z podawanego wcześniej linku do aprobaty: http://www.derowerk.pl/images/storie...04_0080_PL.pdf

Z kolei w punkcie 2.2 są opisane gęstości:

Izolacja pustych przestrzeni w ścianach, obróbka maszynowa 44 kg/m3

Izolacja pustych przestrzeni w skośnych dachach, obróbka maszynowa 40 kg/m3

Izolacja pustych przestrzeni w ścianach i skośnych dachach,* obróbka manualna 50 kg/m3*

Izolacja pustych przestrzeni w stropach, izolacja układana  swobodnie na horyzontalnych, w przypadku obróbki maszynowej również na umiarkowanie skośnych powierzchniach (≤10°)
25 km/m3

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam Nowacki

Tak - maszynowo to my decydujemy o gęstości materiału. Lambda zostaje taka sama o ile nie wykroczymy poza gęstości określone przez producenta.
Znowu cytując aprobatę:

"Wartości deklarowane przewodzenia ciepła  obowiązują dla gęstości objętościowej od 25 kg/m3 do 65 kg/m3 podanej w ustępie 2.2"

Dla każdej z podanych gęstości od 25 do 65 kg/m3 lambda będzie oscylować w granicach 0,037.
Odchylenie w tym zakresie będzie na poziomie +/- 0,0001 - to już informacja bezpośrednio od Derowerk - dystrybutora, nie ma jej w aprobacie.

Co do wartości z dwóch różnych tabel to wszystko się zgadza. W tabeli 1 podano* minimalne* gęstości a w tabeli 5 na stronie 9 gęstości *dopuszczalne*.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam Nowacki

> jaka będzie lambda gdy wyjdziemy poza wartości określone ?? chodzi mi o odpowiedź czy poniżej 25kg/m3 będzie lepiej czy gorzej i wice wersa powyżej 65kg/m3 lepiej czy gorzej ?? albo inaczej zapytam odchylenie +- kiedy jest na + a kiedy na - gdy zwiększamy czy gdy zmniejszamy gęstość ??


Najszczersza odpowiedź na jaką mnie stać - nie wiem  :smile: 
Podejrzewam że zagadnienie nie jest takie proste i że ciężko będzie określić jednoznacznie zależność pomiędzy lambdą a gęstością.
Przykładowo - najlepszą lambdę isofloc uzyskuje przy gęstości ok 35 kg/m3 - 0,0369 -> czyli zgodnie z tym minimalnym odchyleniem o którym pisałem wcześniej.

Tak czy siak są to rozważania czysto teoretyczne. Stosowanie gęstości materiału poniżej 25 kg/m3 powodowałoby jego nadmierne osiadanie, a gęstości powyżej 65 kg/m3 jest po prostu nieekonomiczne oraz w zbyt dużym stopniu obciążałoby konstrukcje.

Należy pamiętać że producent określając dozwolony zakres stosowanych gęstości musi wziąć pod uwagę wiele czynników i upewnić się że materiał będzie się zachowywał poprawnie - czyli dochodzą tu kwestie właściwości akustycznych, absorbowania wilgoci itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek67

Mam informację co do tego kleju do styropianu a raczej granulatu styropianowego, wychodzi to tak że 20 litrów płynu jest w cenie ~90 złotych i ma tego wystarczyć na około 40 m2, z własnego doświadczenia wiem że zużycie jest raczej umowne bo od nas zależy ile tego nałożymy, trzeba trochę na wyczucie tryskać żeby wszystkiego nie zalać na dole  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Jak dzieci...
Może byście sobie na priv pisali?

----------


## nodan

Mi robiła nasyp firma z Grudziądza.  Jak mialbym troszkę więcej kasy wziąłbym Celulozę z Isocella ,  tak usypali mi granulat Paroc. Wdmuchanie izolacji poszło sprawnie i czysto.  Celuloza lepiej przylega i łatwiej oddaje ewentualną wilgoć według mnie

----------


## grzeniu666

> Mi robiła nasyp firma z Grudziądza.  Jak mialbym troszkę więcej kasy wziąłbym Celulozę z Isocella ,  tak usypali mi granulat Paroc. Wdmuchanie izolacji poszło sprawnie i czysto.  Celuloza lepiej przylega i łatwiej oddaje ewentualną wilgoć według mnie


Dlaczego, jakie różnice między Isocell a Paroc? Napisz coś o koszcie (i ile m3)?
PS. Bardzo ładny domek.

----------


## nodan

> Dlaczego, jakie różnice między Isocell a Paroc? Napisz coś o koszcie (i ile m3)?
> PS. Bardzo ładny domek.


Prawie dwukrotna różnica w cenie materiału za kilogram, ale celulozy mniej wychodzi przy nasypie mówili. Jakbym wiedział, że pewne sprawy się tak potoczą  zasypałbym Celulozą, bo w końcu chyba najbardziej naturalna izolacja.  Tu jakby ktoś chciał namiar na nich http://www.izolacjeceluloza.pl. Zadzwoń bo ceny może się zmnieniły

----------


## nodan

Wdmuchiwali taką maszyną

----------


## grzeniu666

> generalnie to warto jest czytać tekst ze zrozumieniem, w szczególności ulotki reklamowe, bo już dawno temu wymyślono że _dobry bajer pól roboty,_


Dziękuję, bardzo cenna i odkrywcza uwaga.





> jeśli w ateście brakuje najważniejszego to znaczy że producent coś ukrywa, czegoś niewygodnego nie zamierza powiedzieć, a wtedy trzeba sięgnąć do kogoś bardziej wiarygodnego
> http://budoter.pl/uploads/file/ITB_Aprobata_Techniczna_Ekofiber.pdf
> polecam stronę 4 albo tabelę 1 z str 8





> producenci w ateście bardzo niejednoznacznie określili lambdę, nie ma tam żadnego powiązania do gęstości


W powyższych widzę sprzeczność.


Jak dla mnie rozsypywanie maszynowe ma tę przewagę nad ręcznym, że prawdopodobnie zapewni bardziej jednolitą strukturę (w objętości, przyjmując w obu przypadkach uzyskaną tę samą gęstość), tym samym lepszą lambdę (lub U). Czy kulturalni niezłośliwi Panowie sięzgodzą?

----------


## grzeniu666

> ad1. porównujesz atest ITB z atestem producenta, nic dziwnego że widzisz tam sprzeczność, praktycznie każdy atest ITB jest znacznie gorszy niż to co czytamy w ulotkach marketingowych


A ok, nieważne, ja źle odczytałem twoją wypowiedź.

Co do tej aprobaty, o ile nie jest jakaś niedokładność pomiarowa, to wygląda że każdy materiał ma optymalną gęstość, zważywszy na lambdę. Mnie to przekonuje.





> ad2. U to iloraz lambda do grubość warstwy (nie mieszajcie tego ze sobą, to nie są jednoznaczne wartości)


To rozumiem na boga, nie musisz mi tłumaczyć  :wink:  Mówię o sytuacji kiedy mamy tę samą grubość przegrody.





> rozsypywanie maszynowe daje lepsze napowietrzenie czyli mniejszą gęstość (gorsza lambda) ale ilościowo z tego samego wora dostajemy większą grubość izolatora, czyli maleje nam U (mniej opłacimy za CO)
> 
> więc lepsze U za dokładnie te same pieniądze można mieć po prostu zwiększając grubość kosztem gęstości


Chyba nie rozumiesz co chcę powiedzieć. Sądzę że można uzyskać tę samą gęstość (jakąś) zarówno ręcznie jak i maszynowo. Uważam że maszynowo będzie bardziej równomiernie (jednorodnie? w strukturze objętości) niż ręcznie, co da lepsze U (i lambdę, tu to jest to równoznaczne bo grubość ta sama!). Nie wiem tylko jakie to mogą być różnice. Myślęże nieduże (10%?) nie wiem czy w tej waszej naparzance to gdzieś padało.

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o koszt, to mając określoną ilość worków od producenta, sądzę że lepsze U uzyskamy przegrodą grubszą, ale o mniejszej gęstości. To jest chyba zgodne z twoją opinią.

Czyli:
- jeśli nie ogranicza nas kasa dajemy maksymalnie grubo w optymalnej dla materiału gęstości (o ile możliwa do uzyskania, bo w skosach czy pionach może nie). Robimy maszynowo bo bardziej jednorodnie.
- jeśli ogranicza nas kasa dajemy maksymalnie luźno (w ramach grubości którą mamy do dyspozycji). Prawdopodobnie (jeśli mamy miejsce i czas) lepiej kasę za usługę przeznaczyć na dodatkowy materiał i sypać ręcznie (?).
Zgadza się?

----------


## grzeniu666

U nie dwa miejsca są trochę kiepskie (poddasze nieużytkowe, płaski sufit na GK): boki wzdłuż rynien, oraz przejście środkiem (pod kalenicą), tam mam ograniczoną wysokość do około 45cm no i "pocięte" trochę wiązarami. Tam by mi zależało na jakości. Skłaniam się aby wybadać czy firmy robią z powierzonego materiału, jeśli tak kupić i spróbiwać zrobić jaką maszynejrę, jeśli się nie uda należycie te części zlecić firmom (pewnie połowa z powierzchni 140m2), a resztę zasypywać samemu. Jeśli maszyna by wyszła lepiej, wszystko samemu.

----------


## fotohobby

grzeniu666, granulat będzie leżał u Ciebie na GK ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> grzeniu666, granulat będzie leżał u Ciebie na GK ?


Ekofiber (celuloza). Tak. Nie bezpośrednio, będzie (raczej) paroizolacja.

----------


## fotohobby

Ok, paroizoacja, choc poboć niewymagana nie zaszkodzi.
Bardziej chodziło mi o nośność sufitu z GK. 
Masz już wybranego producenta ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Bardziej chodziło mi o nośność sufitu z GK. 
> Masz już wybranego producenta ?


Nie sądzę aby to było problemem nie do przejścia, oczywiście będę zwracał na to uwagę.

Producenta czy ew. wykonawcy nie mam wybranego, jeszcze mam na to trochę czasu (pewnie do jesieni).

----------


## fotohobby

No to widzę że wyborów dokonujemy podobnych.

----------


## grzeniu666

> jeden z pierwszych postów w tym wątku o sypaniu bezpośrednio na kartongipsy
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3334947
> po tych doświadczeniach piczman zrobił podwójnie mocny stelaż
> 
> co do maszynerii, masz gdzieś na podorędziu dużą wiertarkę plus mieszadło do cementu ??


Tę historię Piczmana znam. Będę to sprawdzał pod kątem mocowania GK (rozstawy, grubość płyt, mocowanie itp, narazie odległe mi sprawy).

EDIT: myślałem też o rozpięciu na wiązarach (górnej płaszczyźnie pasów dolnych) siatki z gruby oczkiem (tylko jakiej?, stalowa rdzewieje z czasem, tworzywo też starzeje), aby nieco podtrzymywała (znaczy przenosiła na wiązary) część obciązenia. Powiedzmy że "pod" miałbym średnio 35cm, "nad" 25cm (może trochę więcej, szczególnie tam gdzie mam miejsce). Tak aby nie tworzyć pustki, więc pewnie z przerwą aby pierwszy rzut osiadł swoje po nałożeniu.

Co do rozpylania był patent (ogólnie) z odwrotnym-mega-odkurzaczem i rura w rurze, względnie łatwe do sprawdzenia.

Co na napowietrzania wiertara z mieszadłem (mam w parku różne modele obu) do sprawdzenia. A może betniarka (np. do wstępnego rozproszenia), jakieś duże śmigła w każdy razie potrzebne.





> Nie wiem skąd to wiesz...


Primo błagam was nie zaczynajcie!

Raczej mówimy o płaskiej aplikacji. Z ITB Ekofibra lambda w zakresie gęstości 30-60 praktycznie stała. Pytanie jak będzie się różnić od nakłądania ręcznego vs mechanicznego. Z dostępnych ofert na Alejgro np. ceny usługi to z grubsza to 50% wartości materiału, myślę że przy większych ilościach byłaby +33%. Więc jeśli 1/3 grubsza warstwa ręcznie dawałaby takie samu U jak cieńsza maszynowo (co oznaczałoby lambdę ręczną ca. 0,056 dla maszynowej 0,43, tak źle raczej nie wyjdzie, raczej około 0,050) to po co się wysilać. Jakkolwiek wydaje się że realnie (dla uzyskania takiego samego U), usługowo jest to kkoszt większy nie o 50% (może przy większej ilości 33%) tylko bliżej 43%(28%) na oko.

Pytanie jeszcze co to wg. badaczy znaczy "nakładanie ręczne" (na chama z worka bez myślenia?). Raczej chyba staranną bo różnice małe (np. 0,037 vs 0,043)

----------


## grzeniu666

> I co postanowiles "grzeniu666" po skonsumowaniu tych wszystkich madrosci ? 
> Dmuchasz czy sypiesz?  Liczyles ile workow potrzebujesz w zaleznosci od metody ?


Docelowo planuję około 70-80m3 (na powierzchni 140m2). Dużo zależy od podsumowania budżetu na jesieni, jeśli robiłbym całą grubość, i udało by się zbić cenę usługi o 30-40% (przyjmuję cenę usługi wyjściowo 50 zł /m3, nie wiem, ale podejrzewam że to dla ekipy dobra dniówka na takiej prostej aplikacji) to pewnie zlecałbym maszynowo. W innym wypadku (jeśli nie ruszą ceny, lub jeśli będę robił na dwa rzuty) pewnie będę próbował sam jakiś skuteczny patent opracować, bo nie uśmiecha mi się 4 tysie za robotę płacić. Jak widzisz, sporo "zależy czy".

----------


## grzeniu666

> A dostałeś ofertę już od kogoś? Ja na "wdmuch" 140m2, U<0,1 z ekofibra ze znaną f-mą (pierwsza w wynikach G po wpisaniu "ekofiber") dogadałem 90zł/m2 z termowizją i 5 letnią gwarancją. Wiem już więc jak wygląda PUR, granulat styro, wełna szklana i skalna oraz ekofiber - teraz tylko wybrać:/


Nie, jeszcze nie zapytywałem bo czas nie ten. Czy umawiasz się też jakoś na ilość/grubość warstwy, czy wyłącznie U? Pi*drzwi minimum 40cm chyba wyjdzie? Gwarancja jest na utrzymanie tego współczynnika? Nie mało (~200/m3?)...  :sad:

----------


## grzeniu666

Tymczasem patrzę na Aledrogo, materiał można dostać za ca. 100/m3, wraz z usługą 150zł/m3. Może dam mniejszą ilość, np. 40cm. Oprócz tego muszę zdecydować czy środkiem (pod kalenicą, w szerokiej na 2m części użytkowej-strychowej) deski podłogi kłaść bezpośrednio na dolnym pasie wiązarów zostawiając między nimi a GK jakieś 35-40cm na ocieplenie, czy podnieść wyżej (dechami na sztorc) o jakieś 15 cm umożliwiając sobie wdmuchnięcie (od razu lub w przyszłości) większej grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## malux20

ja mam u siebie  celulozę zasypaną  na  na farmacelu [2 płyty na grubości]
na m2 dawałem około 10 wieszaków
przed wysypaniem sprawdzaliśmy   sufit [chodziliśmy po nim-ja waże z 110 kg]
jeśli chodzi  o kładzenie to tylko  nadmuch 
ja mam w narożnikach  przy czterospadowym dachu takie zakamarki że granulat  był jedynym rozwiązan iem
trochę siębałem podobno niepotrzebnie pożaru i założyłem 4 czujki przeciwpożarowe na  strychu-

----------


## Przemek-

> Jest jeszcze styropian:
> - regranulat, lambda<0,04, ~50zł/m3,
> - granulat, lambda<0,04, ~100zł/m3.
> Jakościowo granulat od re niczym się nie różni więc granulat nieopłacalny; nie ma różnicy pomiędzy ręczną robotą a "wdmuchem"; oba materiały wysypuje się tak samo prosto ręcznie i nie potrzeba maszyny tam gdzie jest dojście. Wcześniej ktoś pisał o możliwości spajania wierzchniej warstwy specjalnym klejem:
> _Opakowanie 25 kg jest w cenie 103,00 PLN Netto / 126,69 PLN Brutto; Zużycie: 1 m2 ~1 kg_


Czy ktoś już użył regranulatu styropianowego do ocieplenia stropu? Mam właśnie taki zamysł, by ocieplić monolit.... zgromadziłem już kilkanaście m3 w workach.
Pytanie, czy uda się to jakoś sensownie zespolić by dało się po tym np chodzić...

----------


## malux20

ja uważam że przy granulatach ważniejsza skuteczna-dokładna izolacja od lambd

----------


## malux20

no tak to można nazwać

----------


## malux20

martwi mnie jednak palność celulozy
niby się ona tylko zwęgla 
daję większy opór temperaturze[kwestia zaplonu ]
proces zwęglania trwa wystarczająco długo no ale ja założyłem na poddaszu  6czujek.
rozmawiałem z ludzmi - u których był pożar wręcz twierdzą że to te powolne zweglanie  uratowało ich od spalenia.

----------


## Przemek-

Z racji tego, ze jest ten monolit, to szkoda było by nie wykorzystać już go, chociażby jako magazynek. Stąd zamysł, by dało się chodzić po termoizolacji. Dlatego myślę nad granulatem, bo pewnie jak każdemu - zależy mi na minimalizacji kosztów. Myślałem by wykonać próby mieszanki z cementem i szkłem wodnym (podpowiedzi Adama). Kilka już robiłem, ale nie dały zadowalającego efektu. Jeszcze kilka pomysłów w głowie jest.
Zamysł był, by zrobić jakąś lekką styrobetonową wylewkę...  grubości ok.40cm. 
co do proszku Pigeona, to myślałem już o nim, tylko terminy odległe :smile:   Poza tym trochę już tego styropianu nagromadziłem i smutno by było zalać go teraz acetonem :smile: 
Do zimy mam czas by coś wymyśleć, bo w planach przeprowadzka w tym roku :yes:

----------


## ekmir

Ja mam pytanie związane pośrednio z poruszanymi zagadnieniami.
O co chodzi ze stosowaniem folii?

----------


## Michał-J

> martwi mnie jednak palność celulozy
> niby się ona tylko zwęgla 
> daję większy opór temperaturze[kwestia zaplonu ]
> proces zwęglania trwa wystarczająco długo no ale ja założyłem na poddaszu  6czujek.
> rozmawiałem z ludzmi - u których był pożar wręcz twierdzą że to te powolne zweglanie  uratowało ich od spalenia.


Dlaczego Wy się tak wszyscy przejmujecie tą palnością. Nie rozumiem tego.
Ale uspokoję Was trochę co do palności wełny celulozowej podając linki do ciekawych filmików:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPyOE...e=results_main
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9iQoXvrYPk

Wełna celulozowa jest lepsza pod względem palności niż wełna skalna. A dlaczego tak jest? Bo wełna celulozowa zawiera spore ilości soli boru oraz kwasu borowego. Wełna celulozowa niektórych producentów zawiera także siarczan (VI) glinu. Dzięki tym dodatkom włókna celulozowe zabezpieczają doskonale przed ogniem. Wełna celulozowa zaliczana jest do grupy materiałów trudnopalnych, nie rozprzestrzeniających ognia. A w przypadku zagrożenia pożarem zdolność materiału izolacyjnego do zapobiegania zapaleniu się konstrukcji jest ważniejsza niż sama jego odporność na ogień. Włókna celulozowe nie spalają się, nie ulegają topnieniu, a jedynie zwęglają się z szybkością 5-15 cm na godzinę. Doświadczenia wykazały, że temperatura wewnątrz zwęgliny wynosi 90-95°C. Drewno zapala się przy temperaturze około 200-300°C. Stal zaczyna tracić swoje właściwości konstrukcyjne powyżej 300°C. Jak widać włókna skutecznie chronią konstrukcje drewniane i metalowe przed ogniem.
Podaje przykładowy skład gotowego produktu jednego z producentów wełny celulozowej: 81% celuloza, 12% kwas borowy i 7% boraks (tetra boran sodu Na2B4O7).

----------


## Tomek W

> Wełna celulozowa jest lepsza pod względem palności niż wełna skalna.


Jedna uwaga - wełna celulozowa - trudnozapalna, a wełna skalna - niepalna.
http://www.przegladbudowlany.pl/2009...dziszewska.pdf

----------


## Tomek W

Istotne, aby ogień (jeśli się pojawi) nie rozprzestrzenił się szybko na inne pomieszczenia. Więc to nie kwestia samej temperatury a przenoszenia ognia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDUzvBDlpwo

----------


## Tomek W

Zgadzam się - aktywnie i pasywnie daj gwarancję bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Tomek W

Mądry Polak po szkodzie  :smile: 

PS
Aby jak najmniej ich było

----------


## gorbag

Zbliżam się do etapu w którym muszę podjąć decyzję co do ocieplenia stropu.
Dach z wiązarów na parterówką, dolny pas ma prawie 20cm, sufit opuszczany na ruszcie o 15-25cm, różnie w różnych pomieszczeniach.

Rozważałem samodzielnie układane izolacje z wełny, albo celulozę z usługą.

Biorąc pod uwagę koszty, łatwość samodzielnego rozłożenia i obciążenie konstrukcji, myślę dziś o wsypaniu od góry granulatu wełny w przestrzeń między podwieszonym sufitem, a dolnym pasem wiązarów. Będą tam też szły kanały do WM. W wysokości dolnego pasa wiązara myślałem rozłożyć wełnę z rolki na sznurkowaniu.

Rozwiązanie wydaje się tańsze niż celuloza i mniej obciąża konstrukcję. 
Ze względu na sznurkowanie górnej części wełny, mniej obciąża ruszt i płyty niż sam granulat (przypadek Piczmana).
Łatwość aplikacji wydaje się łatwiejsza niż przy dwóch warstwach wełny z rolki - łatwiej wsypać granulat niż układać wełnę od dołu wiązarów.

Jakie wady może mieć takie rozwiązanie? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.

----------


## malux20

ja na 2 warstwy fermacela miałem  nasypane 50-60 cm  celulozy 
termicznie bardzo ok 
akustycznie srednio to było 
do góry  pasa dolnego [20cm ] zostawiłem celuloze
na to wełna kamienna[25 cm] 
nadmiar  celuloz\y [30 cm] przesypywalismy na wełnę
 wyciszenie jest teraz ok
[o kurzu nie bede pisał :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Każda się przydaje.
malux20, z tego co kojarzę miałeś dobrą cenę na celulozę.
Możesz na priv kontakt kto Ci to robił i za ile? Intuicyjnie chciałbym iść w tę stronę, ale cena trochę mnie zniechęca.

Trochę się z tym miotam. Dopuszczam również granulat styropianowy jak u Lobo_M. 
Tanio, lekko i łatwa aplikacja. Obawa to, mimo wszystko, palność.

----------


## gorbag

Regranulat z dostawą do mnie widzę po 45zł/m3. To by wyszło połowę tego co wełna i mniej niż 1/3 ceny za ekofiber, a robota wydaje się przyjemna. 
Obciążenie płyt i konstrukcji niewielkie. Prawie same plusy. Czy można jakoś oszacować U takiej przegrody? Gdzieś widziałem że aby uzyskać U płyty styropianu trzeba dać 10-15% więcej granulatu.

Z palnością bardziej obawiam się sytuacji że coś w stropie "zaiskrzy" niż o pożar działający od dołu stropu.

----------


## gorbag

> Regranulat z dostawą do mnie widzę po 45zł/m3. To by wyszło połowę tego co wełna i mniej niż 1/3 ceny za ekofiber, a robota wydaje się przyjemna. 
> Obciążenie płyt i konstrukcji niewielkie. Prawie same plusy. Czy można jakoś oszacować U takiej przegrody?


Sam sobie odpowiem, może innym się przyda. W aktualnym Muratorze wspomniano, że granulat styropianowy ma współczynnik 0,043.

----------


## nodan

Granulat(regranulat) styropianu nie ma aprobaty technicznej i nie jest dopuszczony oficjalnie do stosowania w budownictwie. Po za tym utlenia się i jego właściwości cieplne są bardzo słabe. Weź wełnę wysyp jak nie stać cię na celulozę. Bo za kilka lat będziesz musiał wymianiać izolację

----------


## gorbag

@nodan
Dzięki za opinię. Ciągle się waham. To co piszesz, to z własnego doświadczenia? To nie kwestia stać-nie stać. Kwestia co się opłaci.
Na aprobatach mi nie zależy, w domu dziadka żaden z materiałów nie miał aprobaty technicznej, a stoi do dziś.
Właściwości cieplne według Muratora 0,043 czyli przy grubości jaką planuję (17-32cm granulatu+20cm dobrej wełny) nie wychodzi źle?
Od góry ciągle będzie dostęp "serwisowy", ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby po paru latach granulat sam zniknął (utlenił się). Najwyżej się dosypie.

----------


## ekmir

> @nodan
> Na aprobatach mi nie zależy, w domu dziadka żaden z materiałów nie miał aprobaty technicznej, a stoi do dziś.


Materiały używane w tamtych czasach to inna bajka,dzisiaj nikogo nie stać na takie budowanie i żeby było jasne piszę o budynkach przedwojennych  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

> Materiały używane w tamtych czasach to inna bajka,dzisiaj nikogo nie stać na takie budowanie i żeby było jasne piszę o budynkach przedwojennych


Budynek przedwojenny. Akurat na drewnianym stropie była polepa  :smile:  Wszystkich stać, ale aprobaty nie miała.

----------


## ekmir

> Budynek przedwojenny. Akurat na drewnianym stropie była polepa  Wszystkich stać, ale aprobaty nie miała.


No to spróbuj wybudować dom z pełnej cegły, a nie z jakiegoś udającego cegłę porothermu i zastosować takie krokwie jak się wtedy stosowało (dzisiaj jak jest 1/2 to i tak dobrze).

----------


## nodan

Zastanów dlaczego granulat(regranulat) nie ma aprobaty technicznej...skoro byłby materiałem satysfakcjonującym to byłby używany, a nie jest. Dlaczego spółdzielnie mieszkaniowe zlecają usunięcie go ze stropodachu i wstrzyknięcie w jego miejsce wełny lub celulozy. Po za tym jest bardzo lekki gęstość chyba około 10-11kg/m3 i stawia przez to niski opór cieplny, zwłaszcza w lato

----------


## oliwkawawa

> czyli podsumujmy: maszynowo otrzymamy do wyboru do koloru 25 40 44 a nawet 65 kg/m3 
> i teraz rodzi się trudne pytanie, lambda 0,037 to konkretnie dla której gęstości ?? dla wszystkich jednocześnie czy tylko dla jakiejś konkretnej ??
> 
> PS na stronie 9 masz tabelkę 5, jest bardzo podobna do tabelki 1 tyle że tam czytamy inne wartości



Przeczytałam cały wątek, i mam pytanie w nawiązaniu do dyskusji: gęstość vs lambda.

Miałam plan położyć na stropie 2x15 cm Uni Maty Isovera. W ostatnich dniach zaczęłam czytać o celulozie. Powysyłałam do kilku firm zapytania.
Dostałam ofertę m.in. na Isofloc (0,037; http://www.derowerk.pl/pl/isofloc-f-...echniczna.html). Pan twierdzi, że aby otrzymać współczynnik taki jaki dla 30 cm UniMaty potrzebne będzie ok. 27 cm Isofloca.
Przeliczyłam to po swojemu (ostrzegam że jestem laikiem i mogę się mylić):
30 cm Uni Maty daje 0,130
27 cm Isofloc daje 0,137

gdzie popełniam błąd?  :smile: 

Kolejna rzecz, bo nigdzie nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi-czy pod granulat z celulozy powinno się jednak położyć folię paroprzepuszczalną? (w domu będzie WM). Jeśli tak, to czy wystarczy na zakład, czy należy ją posklejać taśmą?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Też chciałem celulozę, ale zniechęciła mnie cena.

Z tego co się orientowałem:

Niektórzy twierdzą, że co prawda celuloza ma gorsze parametry, ale nigdy nie uda się ułożyć wełny tak szczelnie, stąd niby przewaga celulozy. Dochodzi parametr gęstości o której wspominasz. Ostateczny współczynnik zależy nie tylko od grubości i własności materiałów, ale też jego zagęszczenia.

Niektórzy proponują nie dawać żadnej membrany, inni proponują drogą membranę "inteligentną". W przypadku wentylacji mechanicznej wydaje mi się, że trzeba dać membranę, ze względu na ogólne dążenie do szczelności. Jak dać membranę, to i posklejać.

----------


## malux20

gorbag popieram

----------


## oliwkawawa

Cena jest wysoka, to fakt. Dlatego ja ciągle biję się z myślami.

Jest jeszcze rozwiązanie pośrednie między celulozą a wełną z rolki. Wełna w granulacie  :wink:  Cena znośna, a na pewno bezspoinowo i dotrze do najmniejszych zakamarków  :smile:  Dostałam ofertę z jednej firmy na celulozę 30 oraz 40 cm (cena zabija) oraz na wełnę Isover w granulacie, cena spoko. Pan sam zarekomendował mi wełnę, jako że strop jest betonowy, poddasze wentylowane oraz nieużytkowe....
Odradzają mi również ładowanie powyżej 30 cm.  W przypadku mojego domu i zastosowanych w nim rozwiązań (ani to pasywne, ani mega energooszczędne) ponoć 25-30 cm (celulozy) spokojnie wystarczy.

Co do membrany, masz chyba na myśli folię (paroprzepuszczalną)? Zwykle membraną nazywają coś wysokoparoprzepuszczalnego. Ale nazwy są przeróżne jak widać.

Myślę, myślę....

----------


## oliwkawawa

I czy to nie jest też tak, że wełna ułożona z rolki na przekładkę, nawet ta o lepszym współczynniku ( 0,039 ), ta podobną (albo i gorszą) izolację jak wełna w granulacie (0,041) nadmuchana bezspoinowo, odpowiednio napowietrzona? Mówię o tej samej grubości.

----------


## malux20

oliwka odradzają powyżej 30 cm 
pamiętaj że rachunków za ciebie nie zapłacą.
zapytaj się ich czy 3kw-o takiej mocy piec starczy ich zdaniem do ogrzania domu 123m2 przy temp -20

----------


## malux20

jeżeli granulat wełny nie jest drogi to brać go  zamiast celulozy

----------


## cronin

Mam 50 cm warstwę bez membrany, jako ocieplenie stropodachu wentylowanego. Wicher tam nie hula, co sprawdziłam organoleptycznie. Membrana była ale panowie żeby nadmuchać od góry celulozę, ją porozcinali, zresztą i tak nie była szczelnie położona, tylko jako ograniczenie od góry (pierwotnie miał być nadmuch od dołu). Jeśli okaże się że jest potrzebna to pobawię się w spidermana na poddaszu (ma średnio metr wysokości i trzeba łazić po wiązarach) i spróbuję rozłożyć ją znowu. Ale szczelnie na pewno mi się nie uda.

----------


## geno83

:welcome:  a tak orietacyjnie jakie są teraz ceny celulozy i granularu wełny. Ja zamierzam docieplac dpoddasze dopiero pod koniec przeszlego roku 
w pierszej kolejnosci do roboty idzie elewacja podbitka a potem środek, żeby zwierzynca nie mieć

----------


## geno83

Jeszcze nie wiem co wybiore mam straszny mętlik w głowie, ale jest jeszcze czas do namysłu.
Ile taka izolacja z celulozy moze poleżeć oczywiście w sprzyjających warunkach, a jak to sie  ma do wełny skalnej

----------


## oliwkawawa

> jeżeli granulat wełny nie jest drogi to brać go  zamiast celulozy


granulat wełny wychodzi sporo taniej niż granulat celulozy.

Tak na szybko (wszystko wzięte z jednej wyceny, od tej samej firmy), na mój metraż (190 mkw)
30 cm celulozy - 8.360 zł (U-0,126)
30 cm wełny -  5.890 zł (U-0,136)
40 cm wełny - 7.600 zł (U-0,102)

Wełenka Isover w granulacie więc chyba dobra.
Chyba jednak zrobię basen z wełny na górze  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Nigdzie, po prostu wg wielu dobrych praktyków znających się na rzeczy, liczenie do 3-go miejsca po przecinku to bujanie w obłokach. Czyli 0,13W/m2/K = 0,13W/m2/K


Dzięki  :wink:  Wiesz jak to z kobietami, drobiazgowe potrafimy być  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> a tak orietacyjnie jakie są teraz ceny celulozy i granularu wełny. Ja zamierzam docieplac dpoddasze dopiero pod koniec przeszlego roku 
> w pierszej kolejnosci do roboty idzie elewacja podbitka a potem środek, żeby zwierzynca nie mieć


Przy 30 cm grubości celuloza od 36 zł do 48 zł.
Wełna (ta sama grubość) od 28 zł do 42 zł.
Mowa o granulatach. Ceny netto. Uwzględniona robocizna.

Wełna z rolki - najlepszą wycenę jaką mam na Uni Matę (0,039) to 12 zł netto (15 cm) czyli za 30 cm wyjdzie 24 zł netto (plus ew. koszty rozłożenia, jeśli nie robisz sam).

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Jeszcze nie wiem co wybiore mam straszny mętlik w głowie, ale jest jeszcze czas do namysłu.
> Ile taka izolacja z celulozy moze poleżeć oczywiście w sprzyjających warunkach, a jak to sie  ma do wełny skalnej


Wg zapewnień producentów to minimum 50 lat mają leżeć i spełniać swoją rolę :>

----------


## geno83

Dzieki za szybką odpowieć, Moim zdaniem jak juz robic to raz a dobrze 
Ceny jeszcze do przełknięcia :popcorn:

----------


## geno83

A jak celuloza zachowuje sie w skosach czy z czasem nie bedzie miała tendencji do osuwania i osiadania

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A jak celuloza zachowuje sie w skosach czy z czasem nie bedzie miała tendencji do osuwania i osiadania


To już pytanie do "użytkowników"  :smile: 
U mnie jest do pokrycia płaski strop, więc nawet nie prowadziłam śledztwa w tej sprawie  :wink:

----------


## geno83

Od trzech dni przekopałem internet przeczytalem chyba wszystkie tematy zwiazane z celuloza praktycznie nikt nie pisze jak sie zachowuje. Moze dlatego że w polsce jest stosowane dopiero od 10 lat, przydala by sie wypowiedz urzytkowników któży zastosowali tą izolacje kilka lat temu
może ktoś sie pojawi. Są tylko wypowiedzi konkutecji (pianki natryskowe) że ponoć osiada z biegiem czasu

----------


## fotohobby

Jak mi mówił wykonawca na jakis targach,  na stropie celuloza może "siąść" o 2-3% grubości. Czyli warstwa 30cm o 1 cm. W skosach - nie wiem. Tam wdmuchują celulozę z wiekszą gęstoscią.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Siada zapewne bardzo różnie, w zależności od gęstości nasypu....
Choć producenci zastrzegają że 2-5 max 10%... Wszystko zależy też od konkretnego materiału, bo celulozy różne są. (czytałam trochę i się mądrzę  :big grin:  jak się mylę proszę mnie poprawić  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

> Nigdzie, po prostu wg wielu dobrych praktyków znających się na rzeczy, liczenie do 3-go miejsca po przecinku to bujanie w obłokach. Czyli 0,13W/m2/K = 0,13W/m2/K


Kszhu kto jak kto ale Ty?  :wink:   0,137 to juz 0,14 po zaokrągleniu.

----------


## gorbag

> Wszystko zależy też od konkretnego materiału, bo celulozy różne są


Mieszkałem kiedyś w domu (obecnie 80 lat) w którym ściany szkieletowe były zasypane celulozą z dodatkami mineralnymi w postaci... trocin wymieszanych z wapnem. Tam osiadanie było spore. Na wysokości jednej kondygnacji kilkanaście do 20 cm. W sumie było normowe 10%, ale górą ściany była pustka  :smile: 
Wiem że to inny materiał, ale jakby nie patrzeć izolacje celulozowe stosowano w Polsce znacznie wcześniej niż 10 lat temu.

----------


## geno83

Sczelina wetylacyjna miedzy deskowaniem a celulozą zalecana czy mozna zrezygnować dodam że na deskowaniu mam membrame dorken delta maxx plus. W czasie pobytu na forum natknołem sie na takie rozwiązanie

----------


## karolek75

Toteż bezpieczniej jest to zaokrąglić zgodnie z zasadami matematyki. Zeby ńie było  niespodzianki, ze przegroda ma niby U=0,13    a rachunki jakby za wysokie.

----------


## sciema

> Sczelina wetylacyjna miedzy deskowaniem a celulozą zalecana czy mozna zrezygnować dodam że na deskowaniu mam membrame dorken delta maxx plus. W czasie pobytu na forum natknołem sie na takie rozwiązanie


membrana jest z górnej półki i jest w stanie zgromadzić 1kg wody na 1m2 membrany i oddawać ją powoli więc nawet do wełny ta szczelina nie jest potrzebna jak masz deskowanie.

ja mam tak samo jak Ty i najprawdopodobniej zasypię celuloza jak tylko zrobię stelaż - pewnie wełną wyszłoby taniej ale te igły.... brrrrrrrrr

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Brałem na początku sierpnia po wykonaniu nasypu wyszło za metr sześcienny 7,35eur loco magazyn dostawcy.
> nadmuchiwarkę wypożyczyłem od dostawcy granulatu w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie a i kultura bo co zostało na aucie zabrali ze sobą 
> i dla mojego karmana znalazł się niezły wypełniacz.


Granulat do rozsypania  czy te "kłaczki" do rozdrobnienia i "wdmuchu"?

----------


## oliwkawawa

To ja mam jeszcze pytanie dodatkowe.
Czy jest sens dawać nad garażem mniejszą warstwę izolacji? Garaż w bryle, pokaźnych rozmiarów - prawie 40 mkw. Nieogrzewany, więc czy warto tam dawać 30 czy 40 cm ocieplenia?

----------


## if22

Chciałbym ocieplic dach ekofibrem. Krokwie mają 20cm na nich jest pełne deskowanie i membrana. Kalenica jest wentylowana. pomiędzy styropianem na ścianach na deskowaniem są zostawione otwory aby była wentylacja dachu.  Dach jest już częsciowo ocieplny wełną, pod wełną jest folia (patrz https://app.box.com/s/ugktd63ek4qdgzqljzdj ).
Czy mogę ocieplic dach ekofibrem? Jaką grubosc zastosowac pomiędzy krokwiami (15/20cm) i pod krokwiami. Na strychu (składzik na graty + rekuperator) planowałem dac płytę osb. Na poddaszu płyty kartonowogipsowe do tego folia paroizolacyjna.

Da radę to ocieplic? Co z wentylacja dachu?

----------


## if22

> Chciałbym ocieplic dach ekofibrem. Krokwie mają 20cm na nich jest pełne deskowanie i membrana. Kalenica jest wentylowana. pomiędzy styropianem na ścianach na deskowaniem są zostawione otwory aby była wentylacja dachu.  Dach jest już częsciowo ocieplny wełną, pod wełną jest folia (patrz https://app.box.com/s/ugktd63ek4qdgzqljzdj ).
> Czy mogę ocieplic dach ekofibrem? Jaką grubosc zastosowac pomiędzy krokwiami (15/20cm) i pod krokwiami. Na strychu (składzik na graty + rekuperator) planowałem dac płytę osb. Na poddaszu płyty kartonowogipsowe do tego folia paroizolacyjna.
> 
> Da radę to ocieplic? Co z wentylacja dachu?
> 
> Załącznik 227462


?

----------


## sciema

który EKOFIBER jest lepszy:

Isofloc czy Ekovata? 

cena za 28cm / m2 do przyjęcia?
56zl skosy
36,4zl sufit

----------


## Adam Nowacki

> który EKOFIBER jest lepszy:
> 
> Isofloc czy Ekovata? 
> 
> cena za 28cm / m2 do przyjęcia?
> 56zl skosy
> 36,4zl sufit


Wiem że przyjęło się mówić EKOFIBER ogólnie na celulozę (coś jak adidasy nike  :wink:  ale starajmy się być poprawni.
Ekofiber to polski producent celulozy z Kielc - parametry produktu bez szału ale cena dobra. Ma wszystkie wymagane w PL dokumenty żeby go zgodnie z przepisami wbudować.
Isofloc to celuloza szwajcarskiego koncernu - dostępna na rynku od wielu lat, lambda = 0,037. Papiery też ok.
Zarówno na temat ekofibru jak i isofloca znajdziesz bez problemu więcej informacji na tym forum.
Ekovata to celuloza litewska - niestety nie jestem w stanie znaleźć Europejskiej Aprobaty technicznej ani certyfikatu CE. Polska strona dystrybutora nie zawiera nawet podstawowych informacji o stosowanych gęstościach ani żadnych dokumentów do pobrania. Lambda deklarowana niby 0,038, obliczeniowa 0,041 ale nie mają czym tego udowodnić. Jedyny certyfikat zgodności jaki znalazłem dotyczy badania tylko jednej próbki dla jednej gęstości a metoda badania (kondycjonowanie próbki) była inna niż w normach stosowanych w EU. Odpuściłbym sobie bo na razie to takie niewiadomo co  :wink: 

Ogólnie zwróć uwagę żeby produkt miał certyfikat CE - to właściwie jedyna gwarancja spełniania deklarowanych właściwości materiału.
Wiem że na pewno CE mają ekofiber, isofloc, thermofloc, isocell, thermocell.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## geno83

Ekofiber czy Thermocel, ktory produkt jakosciowo lepszy . Celuloza bedzie na 100% u mnie na poddaszu tylko nie wiem jakiego producenta.

----------


## Adam Nowacki

Ekofiber wg aprobaty technicznej ETA-09/0354:
Lambda: 0,041 [W/mK]
Klasa reakcji na ogień: C-s2, d0 (dla warstwy powyżej 5 cm)
Osiadanie: 15% (to oczywiście bierzemy pod uwagę przy otwartym nadmuchu)
Zużycie: izolacja pozioma od 28 kg/m3, skosy od 42, pionowa od 50

Thermocel wg aprobaty technicznej ETA-06/0086:
Lambda: 0,039 [W/mK]
Klasa reakcji na ogień: E
Osiadanie: 15%
Zużycie: izolcja pozioma od 30 kg/m3, pozostałe od 40

Jednym słowem - Thermocel lepsza lambda, mniejsze zużycie, gorsze zachowanie w przypadku pożaru.

Dla porównania:
Isofloc wg aprobaty technicznej ETA-04/0080:
Lambda: 0,037 [W/mK]
Klasa reakcji na ogień: B-s2, d0 (dla warstwy powyżej 10 cm)
Osiadanie: 8%
Zużycie: izolacja pozioma od 25 kg/m3, skosy od 40, pionowa od 44

Isocell wg aprobaty technicznej ETA-06/0076:
Lambda: 0,039 [W/mK]
Klasa reakcji na ogień: B-s2, d0 - (dla gęstości 30-65 kg/m³ i grubości >10 cm, bez szczeliny powietrznej, w innych przypadkach E)
Osiadanie: 8%
Zużycie: izolacja pozioma 28 kg/m3, pozostałe od 38

Te aprobaty miałem pod ręką - może komuś przyda się takie zestawienie

----------


## geno83

Adam dziekuje za info

----------


## nodan

Na stronie dmuchamy.com.pl znalazłem deklarację zgodności dla celulozy Isocell 

http://dmuchamy.com.pl/wp-content/up...i_produktu.pdf

----------


## scrabie

Ja odnośnie celuozy mam dwa pytania do użytkowników. Po pierwsze o ile dobrze rozumiem 15% siadanie celulozy daje mi na wysokości ściany 2,6 m jakieś 39cm, czyli teoretycznie po paru latach mam 40 cm pustki w ścianie? Po drugie czy jak przypadkiem wywiercę w ścianie lub w suficie otwór na halogen, gniazdko, cokolwiek to nie zostanę zasypany lawiną celulozy? Jestem na etapie planowania swojej budowy, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość, ale szukam najlepszego rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## fofo

Osiadanie dotyczy tylko luźnego zasypu na stropie. W ścianie celuloza ma gęstość 60km/m3 i nie osiada, więc nawet jak odkręcisz jedną płytę GK to pozostanie na swoim miejscu.

Moja ocena popularnych izolatorów;
Ekofiber -ma papiery ale nie polecam, mierna.
Ekovata - omijaj szerokim łukiem
Isofloc - trochę ściema z tymi gęstościami, na Polski rynek robią inną niż dla Niemców - gorszą  :sad: 
Isocel - warty zainteresowania
Thermofloc - jedyny w tym gronie ma certyfikat NaturePlus, warty zainteresowania.

Tylko dwa ostatnie nie zawierają BORU, który od 2012 jest dyrektywą UE zabroniony w celulozie.

Jeśli ktoś Ci powie że na strop gęstość 25kg/m3 wystarczy lub skos tylko 45kg/m3 to takie kalkulacje włóż między bajki, musi być 30 na stropie i 50-55 w skosach. Warto z wykonawcą rozliczyć się na podstawie zużytych worków, masz wtedy pewność że nie "oszczędzał". Tylko zobacz jakie worki bo są 11,5kg jak i 14kg.

Izolacja tylko celulozą !!! 
Tylko dobrą  :smile:

----------


## fofo

Strasznie się Derowerk zapieniłeś  :mad: 

Ok na pudle są trzy miejsca - wy też się zmieścicie.

W jednej z dyskusji chwalę Sige którą w też sprzedajecie, więc mozemy się umówić że nie będę się Isofloca "dla PL' czepiał  :smile: 

Znając te wszystkie cyferki napiszcie lepiej co to jest Ekofiber bo to jest utożsamiane z celulozą.

----------


## zibi6969

Niezły reklamowy wykład  :smile:   , a jakie są  plusy porównując do wełny mineralnej a jakie minusy ?

----------


## fofo

> Niezły reklamowy wykład   , a jakie są  plusy porównując do wełny mineralnej a jakie minusy ?


PLUS: nie ma połączeń materiału, grubości izolacji nic w zasadzie nie ogranicza

MINUS: nie zrobisz metodą "zrób to sam", nie jest całkowicie niepalna i waga  :sad:

----------


## seweryn22

a jeszcze cena produktu według mnie to jest nie bardzo opłacalne używać niesprawdzonych materiałów na przykładzie izolacji  dachu to wełna jest według mnie najtańszym i najlepszym materiałem .(można ją ułożyć samemu)

----------


## מרכבה

Kolega Nydar ma wykonaną izolację z ekofibru..  
Wełna może za adsorbować 0,3% wody ... ekofiber 18-20% swoje masy .. bez szkody na parametry izolacyjne.
Wełna to stos prętów szklanych czy bazaltowych ...  nie bardzo takie coś ma gdzie schować "wodę"

----------


## nydar

> Kolega Nydar ma wykonaną izolację z ekofibru..  
> Wełna może za adsorbować 0,3% wody ... ekofiber 18-20% swoje masy .. bez szkody na parametry izolacyjne.
> Wełna to stos prętów szklanych czy bazaltowych ...  nie bardzo takie coś ma gdzie schować "wodę"


Powiedział bym obrazowo,,spróbuj nasączyć wodą  garść gwoździ " To se ne da.Stąd woda jest miedzy gwoździami i przewodzi . Celuloza ma olbrzymią powierzchnie do wchłonięcia  ,gwoździe zerową. Produkt naturalny i doskonały ,tyle że  dystrybucja i aplikacja w systemie para mafijnym .Chory system dla doskonałej izolacji .
Jak ktoś będzie przeciwny mafijnym układom  ,zalecam odkwaszony ,rozdrobniony torf. To też celuloza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ujmę obrazowo... a po jaką cholerę ktoś chce moczyć gwoździe, chować wodę w wełnie czy ekofibrze? To jakiś nowy trend w modzie poddaszowej o którym nic nie wiem?

----------


## karolek75

A co powiecie na alternatywa dla "ekofibru" od steico ?
http://www.steico.com/pl/produkty/ma...zell/opis.html

UWAGA: nie jestem zwiazany z zadnym sprzedawca i nie jest to reklama !  :wink:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Produkt naturalny i doskonały ,tyle że  dystrybucja i aplikacja w systemie para mafijnym .


Na czym polega ten system para mafijny ?

Izolacje wykonaną z papieru widziałem wielokrotnie i " się mi podoba "  .
Poważnie zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem tego materiału do zaizolowania poddasza bo wełna jakoś dziwnie słabo trzyma ciepło .

----------


## nydar

> Ujmę obrazowo... a po jaką cholerę ktoś chce moczyć gwoździe, chować wodę w wełnie czy ekofibrze? To jakiś nowy trend w modzie poddaszowej o którym nic nie wiem?


Może nie tyle ktoś chce chować ,co ona-ta woda  chce tam się chować. Nie moda a trend taki ,w dodatku stały.

----------


## nydar

> Na czym polega ten system para mafijny ?
> 
> Izolacje wykonaną z papieru widziałem wielokrotnie i " się mi podoba "  .
> Poważnie zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem tego materiału do zaizolowania poddasza bo wełna jakoś dziwnie słabo trzyma ciepło .


Trzy lata temu próbowałem kupić celulozę bez usługi.Prawie nie wykonalne. Prawie bo jednak udało się.
Co do właściwości ,to masz rację .Doskonale zabezpiecza przed przegrzaniem .

----------


## nydar

> A co powiecie na alternatywa dla "ekofibru" od steico ?
> http://www.steico.com/pl/produkty/ma...zell/opis.html
> 
> UWAGA: nie jestem zwiazany z zadnym sprzedawca i nie jest to reklama !


Jedno i drugie dobre.Wybierz tańsze ale zwróć uwagę na ilość kg w m3  jaką  te systemy przewidują. Wdmuchiwane izolacje mają tendencję do osiadania,więc czym gęściej tym lepiej.

----------


## fotohobby

Obstawiam, że Steico bedzie droższe.
Z celulozy, to Eko-vatę widziałem na allegro, mozna bylo kupić bez usługi.
Ale jak to zaaplikować ? W worku to zbite prawie, jak kamień.

Miałes jakiś aplikator home-made ?

Prawdą jest, że celuloza lepiej chroni przed upałami - z uwagi na większa pojemność cieplną.

EDIT:
O, eko-vate nadal chyba można kupić bez usługi:
http://wełna-mineralna.pl/ekorema-we...kovata-pl.html
I nie tylko eko-vatę:
http://wełna-mineralna.pl/werro-wool...rowool-pl.html

----------


## Zdun Darek B

[QUOTE=fotohobby;6663846 mozna bylo kupić bez usługi.
Ale jak to zaaplikować ? W warko to zbite prawie, jak kamień.

Miałes jakiś aplikator home-made ?



EDIT:



Jeżeli  rzeczona "para mafijność" polega na tym że trudno kupić materiał bez usługi w sytuacji gdy do prawidłowego zastosowania konieczny jest specjalistyczny sprzęt.. to nie mam nic przeciwko takiej mafii

----------


## nydar

[QUOTE=Zdun Darek B;6663856][QUOTE=fotohobby;6663846 mozna bylo kupić bez usługi.
Ale jak to zaaplikować ? W warko to zbite prawie, jak kamień.

Miałes jakiś aplikator home-made ?



EDIT:



Jeżeli  rzeczona "para mafijność" polega na tym że trudno kupić materiał bez usługi w sytuacji gdy do prawidłowego zastosowania konieczny jest specjalistyczny sprzęt.. to nie mam nic przeciwko takiej mafii[/QUOTE]

W przypadku np.140m2 płaskiego stropu ,rozbicie w skrzyni przy pomocy wiertarki z mieszadłem nie jest sprawą  niewykonalną jak i rozsypanie spulchnionej izolacji . Problemem są ściany,ale przypadkowo miałem wentylator bocznokanałowy, który jest sercem tego,, specjalistycznego" sprzętu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Może nie tyle ktoś chce chować ,co ona-ta woda  chce tam się chować. Nie moda a trend taki ,w dodatku stały.


Jeśli ta woda chce tam się chować to może lepiej jej tam nie dopuścić? Zamiast wynajdowania super ach i och materiałów lepiej zainwestować w porządnie wykonany dach i dobrej jakości paroizolator a tej wody do chowania się raczej nie będzie. Jakoś nie zauważyłem by masowo gniły dachy. A kiedyś były gorsze materiały i również gorsze wykonanie. czyli jak coś działa to po co na siłę zmieniać? Jest wełna i ona działa, jest ekofiber i on też działa... są też inne materiały które też działają a różnice to są w cenie i w tysięcznych częściach po przecinku. Jeden z moich Inwestorów zastosował paroregulator za przeszło 10zł/m2 by "urojona" woda mu się nie zbierała w wełnie. Ale jeśli to nie jest urojenie to w takim razie wszystkim tym co mają folię paroszczelną to masowo zaczną za parę lat gnić dachy... no ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałem jakoś te dachy nie chcą gnić... No ale jeśli już ktoś chce na siłę wydać pieniądze to ok. nic mi do tego. Ja wolałbym zaoszczędzić parę groszy i wyjechać pozwiedzać trochę świata...

----------


## nydar

> Jeśli ta woda chce tam się chować to może lepiej jej tam nie dopuścić? Zamiast wynajdowania super ach i och materiałów lepiej zainwestować w porządnie wykonany dach i dobrej jakości paroizolator a tej wody do chowania się raczej nie będzie. Jakoś nie zauważyłem by masowo gniły dachy. A kiedyś były gorsze materiały i również gorsze wykonanie. czyli jak coś działa to po co na siłę zmieniać? Jest wełna i ona działa, jest ekofiber i on też działa... są też inne materiały które też działają a różnice to są w cenie i w tysięcznych częściach po przecinku. Jeden z moich Inwestorów zastosował paroregulator za przeszło 10zł/m2 by "urojona" woda mu się nie zbierała w wełnie. Ale jeśli to nie jest urojenie to w takim razie wszystkim tym co mają folię paroszczelną to masowo zaczną za parę lat gnić dachy... no ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałem jakoś te dachy nie chcą gnić... No ale jeśli już ktoś chce na siłę wydać pieniądze to ok. nic mi do tego. Ja wolałbym zaoszczędzić parę groszy i wyjechać pozwiedzać trochę świata...


W pełni się z tym co napisałeś zgadzam . Mój wybór padł na celulozę tylko dla tego bo szkielet  a celuloza ma znacznie wyższe ciepło właściwe ,więc lepiej chroni przed przegrzaniem .Współczesny dom to też w połowie szkielet,więc moim zdaniem celuloza w dachu będzie lepsza od wełny mineralnej,styropianu czy PUR. Generalnie preferuję w tym przypadku izolacje pochodzenia roślinnego.

----------


## karolek75

> Jeśli ta woda chce tam się chować to może lepiej jej tam nie dopuścić? Zamiast wynajdowania super ach i och materiałów lepiej zainwestować w porządnie wykonany dach i dobrej jakości paroizolator a tej wody do chowania się raczej nie będzie.


Czytalem kilka opracowan zaa oceanu nt izolacji celulozowych. Wg  nich, albo nie stosowac paroizolacji w ogóle, ew. takie ze zmiennym SD. Celuloza ma miec mozliwosc pracowania z wilgocia w obydwie strony. Takie zalecenia wypracowano porównując "wieloletnie" przegrody z i bez paroizolacji.
Wniosek? Paroizolacje należy dopasowac do materialu, w szczegolnosci ze nie ma idealnych paroizolacji.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czytalem kilka opracowan zaa oceanu nt izolacji celulozowych. Wg  nich, albo nie stosowac paroizolacji w ogóle, ew. takie ze zmiennym SD. Celuloza ma miec mozliwosc pracowania z wilgocia w obydwie strony. Takie zalecenia wypracowano porównując "wieloletnie" przegrody z i bez paroizolacji.
> Wniosek? Paroizolacje należy dopasowac do materialu, w szczegolnosci ze nie ma idealnych paroizolacji.


Bzdura. Żaden materiał izolacyjny nie będzie nigdy zbyt suchy. Odciąć możliwie najlepiej jak się da parę wodną (bo idealnej paroizolacji nie ma) a każdy materiał izolacyjny odwdzięczy się dobrym izolowaniem. Oczywiście zgadzam się że latem para wodna "wchodzi" w termoizolację (takie prawa fizyki) ale ile tej wilgoci wejdzie? Fanatykom polecam zainstalowanie systemu kanalizacyjnego pod płytą g-k. Swego czasu usłyszałem że firma rozbierała poddasze i murłata była mokra... nie przeczę, mogła być mokra tylko z jakiego powodu. Na pewno nie ze względu na letnie odwrócenie przenikania pary wodnej. Raczej przeciek z dachu lub mostek termiczny na murłacie i do tego brak lub bardzo nieszczelna paroizolacja.

----------


## nydar

Nie uważasz,że lepiej jednak używać izolacji bardziej odpornej na wilgoć ,np. pochodzenia roślinnego .W końcu skoro uważamy,że paroizolacja to trochę fikcja, to może jednak roślinna zamiast wełny mineralnej?

----------


## karolek75

> Bzdura. Żaden materiał izolacyjny nie będzie nigdy zbyt suchy. Odciąć możliwie najlepiej jak się da parę wodną (bo idealnej paroizolacji nie ma) a każdy materiał izolacyjny odwdzięczy się dobrym izolowaniem. Oczywiście zgadzam się że latem para wodna "wchodzi" w termoizolację (takie prawa fizyki) ale ile tej wilgoci wejdzie? Fanatykom polecam zainstalowanie systemu kanalizacyjnego pod płytą g-k. Swego czasu usłyszałem że firma rozbierała poddasze i murłata była mokra... nie przeczę, mogła być mokra tylko z jakiego powodu. Na pewno nie ze względu na letnie odwrócenie przenikania pary wodnej. Raczej przeciek z dachu lub mostek termiczny na murłacie i do tego brak lub bardzo nieszczelna paroizolacja.


Wiesz, ja bardziej wierze autorom owych opracowan niż twojej bzdurze. Skoro twierdza, ze dla celulozy tradycyjna "super" paroizolacja nie jest dobrym pomyslem to ja jej nie zastosuje. A doswiadczenie kolegi nydara z izolacja z celulozy to potwierdza.
Jakie kolega ma doswiadczenie z celuloza ? Bo  ze welna to nie watpie.

edit:
np tutaj - http://www.regalind.com/pdf/vaporbarrier.pdf

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wiesz, ja bardziej wierze autorom owych opracowan niż twojej bzdurze. Skoro twierdza, ze dla celulozy tradycyjna "super" paroizolacja nie jest dobrym pomyslem to ja jej nie zastosuje. A doswiadczenie kolegi nydara z izolacja z celulozy to potwierdza.
> Jakie kolega ma doswiadczenie z celuloza ? Bo  ze welna to nie watpie.
> 
> edit:
> np tutaj - http://www.regalind.com/pdf/vaporbarrier.pdf


To jest dogmat. W to się wierzy i  jak już się wierzy bardzo głęboko i całym sercem to wtedy rozum się wyłącza. Tak to już jest z wiarą w dogmaty. Firma Rockwool też twierdzi że paroizolacja nie jest potrzebna ale jej zastosowanie nie jest błędem - nie widzi potrzeby ale nie zabrania zastosowania. Jak się chce to można. Inne firmy nakazują stosowania paroizolacji.

A jeśli chodzi o autorów opracowań... no cóż... tak samo z farbą. Najlepszą farbę dobierze zawsze sprzedawca tej farby... który pędzla w ręce nie trzymał a moje dwudziestoletnie doświadczenie w tym wypadku nic nie znaczy. Sprzedawca powiedział że najlepsza więc jest najlepsza!  Sorry ale ja już przeszło dwadzieścia lat śledzę ten rynek i nie raz już następowały zwroty w technologiach czasem nawet o 180*. Ten zwrot też przeżyję...

Wiele tu na Forum jest takich mitów i legend. Oddychanie ścian, reklamówka na głowie (to o paroizolacji na poddaszu), teoria balonika - to też poddasze... i wiele, wiele innych. Ale o współdziałaniu izolacji termicznej i wilgoci to pierwszy raz słyszę. Widocznie to jakieś nowe czary... jakieś pozytywne wibracje to wydziela?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Jakie kolega ma doswiadczenie z celuloza ? Bo  ze welna to nie watpie.
> 
> (...)


Z wełną mam doświadczenie... jak najgorsze! Bo gryzie, drapie i dusi na płucach.  Termoizolacja to termoizolacja. Obojętnie z jakiego materiału. Na poddaszu ma być U nie większe niż 0.25 i obojętnie jakim materiałem się to zapewni. Mogą to być zgrabione jesienią liście (tak dawniej izolowano!!!) tu materiał nie jest istotny. Wczoraj dowiedziałem się od mojego Inwestora że posadzkarze mówili o swoim kliencie że pod posadzkę dawał aerożel. Sama warstwa aerożelu kosztowała więcej niż mojego Inwestora chudziak, 15cm styropianu  i posadzka razem wzięte. Ale kto bogatemu zabroni?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.baubiologie.at/wp/strohba...e-und-studien/ dziękuję za uwagę ...

----------


## karolek75

> To jest dogmat.
> ...
> A jeśli chodzi o autorów opracowań
> ...


To byl pierwszy z brzegu link. Mozna znalez takie i z opracowan bardziej naukowych. No ale kolega ma dogmat, ze jak poddasze to paroziolacja  :wink:  Tak jak ten o oddychaniu scian.

----------


## nydar

W Szwecji podczas remontów domów drewnianych , polscy rzemieślnicy ze ścian wyciągali gazety ,które można było przeczytać  i nie były to gazety  nasączane boropodobnymi wynalazkami. Domy nie miały paroizolacji ,bo gazety z lat 50-tych. Lambda gorsza bo nie poszarpane.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> W Szwecji podczas remontów domów drewnianych , polscy rzemieślnicy ze ścian wyciągali gazety ,które można było przeczytać  i nie były to gazety  nasączane boropodobnymi wynalazkami. Domy nie miały paroizolacji ,bo gazety z lat 50-tych. Lambda gorsza bo nie poszarpane.


A ja w Polsce wyciągałem gazety przy wymianie okien./ Też można było je czytać. A swoją drogą gdyby nie pianka montażowa, akryl czy silikon to na budowach znacząco by wzrosło zużycie worków po cemencie  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> http://www.baubiologie.at/wp/strohballenbau/zertifikate-und-studien/ dziękuję za uwagę ...


 Bardzo fajne domki. sam bym chciał w takim mieszkać ale to nie jest ani budownictwo powszechne ani też tanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To byl pierwszy z brzegu link. Mozna znalez takie i z opracowan bardziej naukowych. No ale kolega ma dogmat, ze jak poddasze to paroziolacja  Tak jak ten o oddychaniu scian.


W zależności od materiałów i technologi są różne reakcje na zawilgocenie. Jedne bezapelacyjnie muszą być chronione a inne wytrzymują nawet spory napór wilgoci. Tylko że nawet jeśli materiał-techmologia nie wymaga paroizolacji to nie znaczy że jej tam zastosować nie można. Zasada jest prosta. Im termoizolacja (cokolwiek by to było) jest bardziej sucha tym ma większy opór cieplny. To że dany materiał wytrzyma zawilgocenie to nie znaczy że należy go zawilgocić.  Bardziej sucho = bardziej "ciepło". I to nie dogmat tylko rozsądne podejście do tematu. A jakie to będą różnice? Nie wiem... może zero-zero-nic ale na pewno coś będzie.

----------


## karolek75

> W zależności od materiałów i technologi są różne reakcje na zawilgocenie. Jedne bezapelacyjnie muszą być chronione a inne wytrzymują nawet spory napór wilgoci. Tylko że nawet jeśli materiał-techmologia nie wymaga paroizolacji to nie znaczy że jej tam zastosować nie można.


Z tym sie zgadzam - celuloza nie wyklucza stosowania paroizolacji. Wrecz jest zalecana w przypadku bardzo wilgotnych srodowisk np. baseny. Ale nie jest konieczna, a newt lepiej jak jej nie ma gdyz celluloza lepiej oddaje wilgoc w druga strone latem, podczas gdy zima umiarkowany wzrost wilgotnosci przegrody nie ma wplywu  na jej izolacyjnosc.
za: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...ose-insulation
_We recently had a professional engineer run some WUFI models for us. According to the models, a cellulose wall without a vapor barrier in Massachusetts will remain dryer than a wall with a vapor barrier because of summer vapor transmission into the wall assembly from the exterior — walls with a vapor barrier have accumulation behind the barrier in the summer. Vapor barriers shouldn’t be used in buildings that have both heating and cooling because vapor flow reverses during the summer._




> Zasada jest prosta. Im termoizolacja (cokolwiek by to było) jest bardziej sucha tym ma większy opór cieplny. To że dany materiał wytrzyma zawilgocenie to nie znaczy że należy go zawilgocić.  Bardziej sucho = bardziej "ciepło". I to nie dogmat tylko rozsądne podejście do tematu. A jakie to będą różnice? Nie wiem... może zero-zero-nic ale na pewno coś będzie.


Ponizej ant-dogmatyczne podejscie do tematu i opis "sciany Poslusznego", ktory zainstalowal bariere paroszczelna na zewnatrz  :eek: 
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...-vapor-barrier
A jak przebrniesz przez to, to zapytaj sie nydara o jego sciany - bo on ma cos podobnego. I wtedy moze sie wyleczysz z dogmatow  :smile: 
Swoja droga, kiedy przestales wierzyc w oddychajace sciany? Ja dopiero ze 2 lata temu  :big tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja na stropie mam uklad: płyta k-g, folia alu Strotex, welna mineralna Rockwool Rockton 5cm, Isocell 30cm. Folie dałem, bo kupowałem ją wraz z membraną, kiedy jeszcze nie wiedziałem, że bedzie celuloza.
Przy czym, to oddawanie wilgoci latem niewielką ma wartość, bo  latem na jej brak nie cierpimy, za to zimą, kiedy pracuje podlogówka i WM, to lepiej jednak postarac sie zatrzymać ją w środku.

----------


## karolek75

Z tym, ze tu chodzi o fakt, ze celuloza wysycha latem z tego co ew. "zalapie" zima.  Przy instalacji paroizolacji, ktora nigdy nie jest idealna, jest to utrudnione. Dodatkowo - wilgoc parujac wychladza.
Ja u siebie planuje manewr salomonowy - paroizolacje o zmiennym SD. Zrobile symulacje na WUFI i wyszlo mi, ze to najlepsze rozwiazanie - wilk syty i owca cala.

----------


## fotohobby

A co w moim przypadku przeszkadza celulozie "wyschnąć" ?

----------


## karolek75

Latem celuloza bardzo czesto wysycha "do srodka". Ty masz folie alu.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale dlaczego ma wysychać "do środka", skoro łatwiej jej "na zewnątrz" ?

----------


## karolek75

Dlatego, ze takie warunki zdarzaja sie latem.

----------


## fotohobby

Jakie to konkretnie warunki ?

----------


## nydar

A co powiecie o takiej izolacji dachu ? Od środka:
- Gk
-26cm celulozy
-MFP 12
-10cm styropianu
-papa

----------


## karolek75

> A co powiecie o takiej izolacji dachu ? Od środka:
> - Gk
> -26cm celulozy
> -MFP 12
> -10cm styropianu
> -papa



prawie jak sciana Poslusznego  :big tongue:

----------


## karolek75

> Jakie to konkretnie warunki ?


mniejsze/wieksze cisnienie pary wodnej etc.
Nie bede sie wypowiadal konkretnie dla twojego przypadku.

----------


## fotohobby

No właśnie "etc dla mojego przypadku" oznacza, że duzo łatwiej wilgoci wyjść przez strych, niż wrocić do domu.

----------


## karolek75

No wlasnie  :smile:  
Jakby to bylo w twoim konkretnym przypadku, trzeba by symulowac/liczyc.

Bo generalnie problem dotyczy sytuacji "z udzialem" slonca ( duzo jest w google na "solar driven vapor difussion" ), a wzmaga sie w pomieszczeniach chlodzonych.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Z tym, ze tu chodzi o fakt, ze celuloza wysycha latem z tego co ew. "zalapie" zima.  Przy instalacji paroizolacji, ktora nigdy nie jest idealna, jest to utrudnione. Dodatkowo - wilgoc parujac wychladza.
> Ja u siebie planuje manewr salomonowy - paroizolacje o zmiennym SD. Zrobile symulacje na WUFI i wyszlo mi, ze to najlepsze rozwiazanie - wilk syty i owca cala.


Czyli taka bardzo ynteligentna  folia która ma wbudowaną super funkcję zamykania i otwierania dziurek. No faktycznie... za 10zł/m2 lub więcej  to musi być baaardzo ynteligentna  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Swoja droga, kiedy przestales wierzyc w oddychajace sciany? Ja dopiero ze 2 lata temu


Oddychanie ścian to nadal dogmat w który dużo ludzi wierzy. Szkoda tylko że duszą taką ścianę farbami lateksowymi i z cudownego oddychania robi się ledwie lekkie sapanie. Niestety racjonalne myślenie nadal przegrywa z mitami i gusłami.

Fizyka - w tym wypadku budowli - jest dobrze poznana i opisana wzorami.  Wszystko udowodnione i sprawdzone w praktyce. Cudów raczej już nie będzie.  A że ktoś postawił i się jeszcze trzyma i nie odpadło... no to albo trzeba jeszcze poczekać albo nie jest tak do końca mocno spieprzone by zaraz się zawaliło. Wymysły słynnego pana TB i jego docieplanie od środka też niby się sprawdzają... ale do czasu...

----------


## מרכבה

> A co powiecie o takiej izolacji dachu ? Od środka:
> - Gk
> -26cm celulozy
> -MFP 12
> -10cm styropianu
> -papa


  :no:  nie będzie taka izolacja, opór dyfuzyjny odwrócony.

----------


## nydar

> nie będzie taka izolacja, opór dyfuzyjny odwrócony.


No niby nie będzie . W programie wychodzi ,że wiadrami się powinno lać. Tymczasem od trzech lat  wilgotność konstrukcji dachu ,otulonej izolacją nie przekracza 11-12%.Gdyby ewentualnie coś, to powinna wilgotność choć wolno ale rosnąć,a nie rośnie.

----------


## מרכבה

No bo ten Twój ekobier to sprytny jest...  :smile:   ale tylko przy nim można igrać z takim ogniem, jakim jest odwracanie warstw ..

----------


## nydar

Też tak uważam . Z wełną mineralną taki wygibas  by nie przeszedł.
Z drugiej strony co myśleć o programach . Nie przewidują  wszystkich umiejętności materiałów budowlanych i izolacyjnych.

----------


## מרכבה

Robiłeś w wufi ? bo termika liczy w oparciu o opór dyfuzyjny, ale nie uwzględnia sorpcji i innych parametrów.

----------


## nydar

W u-wercie. Tam też nie jest uwzględniona umiejętność rozpraszania  wilgoci.
Karolek podawał linka ,gdzie w podobnej technologii ,z odwróconym oporem dyfuzyjnym facet wybudował na bazie celulozy dom pasywny. Z wyjątkową zresztą szczelnością.

----------


## מרכבה

A ja liczę w wufi i zara zapodam .. czyli jednak da się wyliczyć  :smile:

----------


## nydar

To tera opisz co z tego wynika

----------


## מרכבה

Że maks celuloza zje 5kg wody .. to znaczy że max zawilgocenie sięgnie 5 kg wody /m3..
czy to dużo ?

----------


## nydar

Mam celulozy  w dachu ok. 40-50kg/m3.

----------


## hajnel

Witam,
Jak widzicie możliwość zastosowania celulozy przy dachu z pełnym deskowaniem i papą? Chodzi mi o zachowanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskowaniem skosów.  Żeby uzyskać zagęszczenie celulozy 40gm/m3 trzeba szczelnie wypełnić przestrzeń skosów pomiędzy płytą GK, a deskowaniem tylko co z szczeliną wentylacyjną?

----------


## מרכבה

Trzeba zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną

----------


## hajnel

Jak ją proponujesz wykonać? Folia paroprzepuszczalna pomiędzy krokwie?

----------


## hajnel

Myślałem jeszcze nad tą szczeliną w skosach przy celulozie i może wystarczy pod deskowaniem mocować ze 2 rury drenażowe fi50mm w każdym polu od wlotu przy ścianie w celu wentylacji, a resztę wypełnić celulozą?
Jedna z firm od celulozy twierdzi, że się nie da zastosować celulozy u mnie, a druga, że przy foli aktywnej nie potrzeba szczeliny wentylacyjnej. 
Dodam, że ocieplenie skosów przechodzi płynnie w ocieplenie płaskie między jętkami i może celuloza sama rozprowadzi ewentualny nadmiar wilgoci więc może sypać do desek i się nie przejmować? Nad jętkami pusta przestrzeń.

----------


## karolek75

Nydar ma bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej. I zero problemów. O szczegóły pytaj jego.
Poza tym zapodałem gdzieś link do domu w US gdzie rowniez zastosowano celulozę  i barierę dyfuzyjna na zewnątrz i nie stwierdzono żadnych problemów. Kluczem była wysoka gęstość celulozy.

----------


## geno83

> Witam,
> Jak widzicie możliwość zastosowania celulozy przy dachu z pełnym deskowaniem i papą? Chodzi mi o zachowanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskowaniem skosów.  Żeby uzyskać zagęszczenie celulozy 40gm/m3 trzeba szczelnie wypełnić przestrzeń skosów pomiędzy płytą GK, a deskowaniem tylko co z szczeliną wentylacyjną?


U mnie zastosowalem 35cm celulozy wdmuchano do deskowania. Obecnie celuloza osiadla jakies 1,5 cetymetra. Przy gestosci 45-60kg/m3 .

----------


## karolek75

> Poza tym zapodałem gdzieś link do domu w US gdzie rowniez zastosowano celulozę  i barierę dyfuzyjna na zewnątrz i nie stwierdzono żadnych problemów. Kluczem była wysoka gęstość celulozy.


http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...-vapor-barrier

----------


## hajnel

Dzięki za opinie. Karolek o jakiej folii ze zmiennym sd myślisz? Bo isofloc active to przeszło 600zł netto za rolkę.

----------


## karolek75

> Dzięki za opinie. Karolek o jakiej folii ze zmiennym sd myślisz? Bo isofloc active to przeszło 600zł netto za rolkę.


Jeszcze nie zdecydowalem, ale lekko nie jest. Ja potrzebuje 100m2 wiec jakos dam rade. Te 600 netto to za jaka powierzchnie?

----------


## hajnel

Rolka 75m2

----------


## karolek75

Pro Clima INTELLO  jest jeszcze drozsza  :sad:

----------


## bob_budownik

A co nie tak jest z pianką PUR ( oprócz tego że nie w temacie  :smile:  ) - widziałem milion filmów na yt jak leja ta piankę między krokwie i wygląda to nieźle.

----------


## karolek75

> A co nie tak jest z pianką PUR ( oprócz tego że nie w temacie  ) - widziałem milion filmów na yt jak leja ta piankę między krokwie i wygląda to nieźle.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-kontra-welna

----------


## karolek75

Pytanie do tych co maja izolacje dachu z celulozy:
Mam dach z belek dwuteowych o wysokosci 40cm, pomiedzy ktore bede wdmuchiwal celuloze do wysokosci kalenicy. Dlugosc polaci z docelowa celuloza  5,5m. Czy dzielic to na krotsze komory ze wzgledu na osiadanie, czy raczej zalozyc od razu koniecznosc dodmuchania w szczycie po 1 czy 2 sezonach ? Czy od razu wdmuchiwac z ponad-normatywna gestoscia ?

----------


## grzeniu666

@karolek, z celulozą jest chyba tak, że cena (z usługą, za kubik) mocno zależy od ilości. O ile cena jest dla Ciebie jakoś istotna, możesz zapytać ile by kosztowała w sumie taka robota na dwa razy, a ile od strzełu z większą gęstością. Nie ździwiłbym się jakby to drugie było tańsze. Może wysonduj u wykonawców co lepsze (i podziel się na forumie)....

Jeśli chodzi o Twoją konstrukcję tego dachu i oceplenia, to nie mam pewności czy to dobrze "widzę"... Ocieplasz skosy, do samej kalenicy, i masz z tych belek jakby krokwie na 40cm? Jak to podzielasz na komory, to nie wykluczone że i w poszczególnych komorach usiądzie, wtedy będziesz musiał dodmuchać w każdej z osobna...

----------


## bob_budownik

jak nie urok to srebrne wesele
karolek widze że wiele mozliwosci rozwazasz, pianka juz calkiem odpada?

----------


## M K

> Pytanie do tych co maja izolacje dachu z celulozy:
> Mam dach z belek dwuteowych o wysokosci 40cm, pomiedzy ktore bede wdmuchiwal celuloze do wysokosci kalenicy. Dlugosc polaci z docelowa celuloza  5,5m. Czy dzielic to na krotsze komory ze wzgledu na osiadanie, czy raczej zalozyc od razu koniecznosc dodmuchania w szczycie po 1 czy 2 sezonach ? Czy od razu wdmuchiwac z ponad-normatywna gestoscia ?


Ja bym nie dzielił, trzeba tylko dobrze ubić celulozę. A jak się zdarzy, że osiądzie to masz możliwość kontroli wypełnienia skosu z góry i można dosypać.
U góry masz pełne deskowanie?
Z czego, będzie zrobiony dół pudła?

----------


## karolek75

> Ja bym nie dzielił, trzeba tylko dobrze ubić celulozę. A jak się zdarzy, że osiądzie to masz możliwość kontroli wypełnienia skosu z góry i można dosypać.


Czyli "zwiekszona" gestosc.



> U góry masz pełne deskowanie?


Od zew. plyty paroprzepuszalane Schneider- Holz( cos jak Steico), od srodka MFP.



> Z czego, będzie zrobiony dół pudła?


MFP przybity do murlaty.

----------


## M K

> Czyli "zwiekszona" gestosc..


Tak


Jaka grubość płyty MFP?

----------


## karolek75

> Tak
> 
> 
> Jaka grubość płyty MFP?


15mm

----------


## karolek75

Na szybko mam taki pomysl, zeby nie dochodzic z plytami MFP do samej kalenicy. Od belki kalenicowej  do plyt zostawilbym ciagla rewizje np 30cm oslonieta siatka mocowana do belki kalenicowej i MFP  latami.  Jakby co moglbym nawet dolozyc recznie.

Jaka siatka by sie nadala ?

----------


## nydar

Włóknina poliamidowa :big grin:

----------


## karolek75

> jak nie urok to srebrne wesele
> karolek widze że wiele mozliwosci rozwazasz, pianka juz calkiem odpada?


Od samego poczatku bylem  i jestem zdecydowany na celuloze ( ekofiber ).  W 95%. Welne wykluczylem od razu jako najbardziej narazona na bledy wykonawcze. 5 %  - stad moja obecnac na watku piankowym jak i podpatrywanie innych.

----------


## M K

> Na szybko mam taki pomysl, zeby nie dochodzic z plytami MFP do samej kalenicy. Od belki kalenicowej  do plyt zostawilbym ciagla rewizje np 30cm oslonieta siatka mocowana do belki kalenicowej i MFP  latami.  Jakby co moglbym nawet dolozyc recznie.
> 
> Jaka siatka by sie nadala ?


 Po co celuloza do samej kalenicy, co to ma dać?

----------


## karolek75

Taka fanaberia  :wink: 

Strych u mnie bedzie robil za komore rozprezna dla zuzytego powietrza wentylacyjnego.
Odsylam do watku o wentylacji WMG.

----------


## Hanss

I jak z tą szczeliną wentylacyjną :Confused:  *geno83* pisał, że osiadło 1,5cm, *nydar*  też w jednym wątku pisał, że jednak osiadło, to może nie trzeba by się martwić? Paroizolacja jak najbardziej wchodzi w grę, rozumiem, że najlepiej aktywna...czyli o wszelakich srebrnych reflexach zapomnieć.

...mam wycenę z jednej frmy, chcę dmuchać 40cm w skosy i na strop nad poddaszem:
proponują: skosy- gęstość nominalna 55-60kg/m3, sufit - luźny nasyp = gęstość 38kg/m3
Z wentylacją to albo membrana jeszcze pod deski z 2cm szczeliną... lub bez szczeliny to na maxa wdmuchiwanie celulozy do desek, ale wtedy paroizolacja aktywna...
Tak tylko jeszcze myślę o ruszcie na skosach, jak miałby być wykonany bo z tego wynika że 1m2 izolacji będzie ważył ok. 25kg...
...cenowo bardzo podobnie do wełny drzewnej w płytach ok. 80zł/netto.m2
Co lepsze???

----------


## artros

pozwole sobie dolaczyc do tej dyskusji 
przeczytalem kilka jesli nie kilkanascie watkow o ekofiber
ale nigdzie nie znalazlem mixa o ktorym mysle
miedzy krokwie ekofiber natomiast warstwa "poprzeczna" z welny.
pytanie tylko czy taka welna nie bedzie nasiakac od ewentualnie zawilgoconego EF

u mnie jest dachowka/papa/deskowanie 
pozniej by byl EF / cos/ welna /GK
ma to sens ?

----------


## gorbag

Spytaj użytkownika malux20. U niego, jeśli dobrze pamiętam, jest ekofiber przełożony wełną. Mimo dużej grubości ekofibru nie był zadowolony z parametrów akustycznych. EF przykrył bodajże 20 cm dobrej wełny.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Łączenie ekofibru z wełna mineralną ? 
Jaki to ma sens ??

----------


## M K

> pozwole sobie dolaczyc do tej dyskusji 
> przeczytalem kilka jesli nie kilkanascie watkow o ekofiber
> ale nigdzie nie znalazlem mixa o ktorym mysle
> miedzy krokwie ekofiber natomiast warstwa "poprzeczna" z welny.
> pytanie tylko czy taka welna nie bedzie nasiakac od ewentualnie zawilgoconego EF
> 
> u mnie jest dachowka/papa/deskowanie 
> pozniej by byl EF / cos/ welna /GK
> ma to sens ?


Moim zdaniem, warto to dokładnie przemyśleć. Celuloza jest dobrym izolatorem i podobno nie traci izolacyjności, nawet po zamoczeniu tak jak wełna.
W skosach celuloza musi być ubita, aby po pewnym czasie nie osiadła. Najlepiej, więc zrobić na nią pudło. 
Górę pudła już teoretycznie masz - papa + pełne deskowanie. Przy takim rozwiązaniu nie ma szczeliny wentylacyjnej, pomiędzy deskowaniem a warstwą ocieplenia.
Dół pudła można zrobić z np.: płyty osb 8-10 mm, przykręconej do spodu krokwi.
Poniżej przykleiłbym do płyty osb, styropian w dwóch warstwach. Na to klej +siatka + klej, wykończenie na gładko + farba.
Będzie to moim zdaniem rozwiązanie tańsze, łatwiejsze do wykonania i szczelniejsze od wełny+paroizolacja+gk.

Wykonawcy od celulozy twierdzą, że przy tym materiale szczelina wentylacyjna nie jest konieczna.
Natomiast spece od dachów mówią, że koniecznie trzeba zostawić taką szczelinę.
Tutaj niech się wypowiedzą mądrzejsi w tym temacie :roll eyes: 

W przypadku kiedy chciałbyś jednak zostawić ok 3 cm szczelinę wentylacyjną, trzeba dodatkowo zrobić górę pudła.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ludzie to lubią sobie komplikować życie...

----------


## M K

> Ludzie to lubią sobie komplikować życie...


To proszę się podzielić, tą prostą i nieskomplikowaną metodą ocieplania.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To proszę się podzielić, tą prostą i nieskomplikowaną metodą ocieplania.


Robisz ocieplenie wełną mineralną lub szklaną a Twoje problemy całkowicie znikają. No ale jak bardzo chcesz sobie utrudnić życie i zastosować materiał który został stworzony do innych celów.  Został stworzony do ocieplania stropów czyli powierzchni płaskich z dobrym dostępem a Ty i i inni w tym temacie chcecie ten materiał wykorzystać do powierzchni pochyłych i pionowych. I to normalne że zaczynają się problemy tam gdzie na siłę chce się zastosować coś co ze swej natury się tam nie nadaje lub jest bardzo uciążliwe w stosowaniu a przez to niestety też drogie w stosowaniu.

----------


## malux20

CELULOZA NA SKOSY -faktycznie  nie za bardzo to widzę
na skosy jak ktos chce coś dobrego - naturalnego  to  proponuje się zainteresować  wełną drzewną  ze steico

ja u siebie  miałem tylko u siebie  około 45 cm celulozy
pod względem   termicznym  super
akustycznie nie bardzo juz przy lekkim stropie
teraz  na części domu  od dołu  20 cm celulozy
następnie 30 cm wełny  i znowu  prawie 20 cm  celulozy
akustycznie jest lepiej wyrażnie
natomiast  mam  takie odczucie że mix z wełną pogorszył  przesunięcie fazowe  przegrzewania latem   domu
wiem że    kombinowałem    przy budowie niepotrzebnie
no ale w sumie jestem  zadowolony  z kosztów grzania domu   123 m2 parter
tamten sezon 
to około 400zł   plus   coś pod metr drewna  w kominku
obecny sezon zmieszcze   w 330zł  i 1/2  metra drewna.
przy   obecnych temperaturach   na dobę idzie mi około  5-6 kwh   na samo co bez uzywania kominka
przy temp w  domu 22-23

----------


## [email protected]

> CELULOZA NA SKOSY -faktycznie  nie za bardzo to widzę
> na skosy jak ktos chce coś dobrego - naturalnego  to  proponuje się zainteresować  wełną drzewną  ze steico
> 
> ja u siebie  miałem tylko u siebie  około 45 cm celulozy
> pod względem   termicznym  super
> akustycznie nie bardzo juz przy lekkim stropie
> teraz  na części domu  od dołu  20 cm celulozy
> następnie 30 cm wełny  i znowu  prawie 20 cm  celulozy
> akustycznie jest lepiej wyrażnie
> ...


Co masz na myśli pisząc akustycznie nie bardzo? Masz deskowany dach?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja mam na stropie 5cm welny i 35cm celulozy i jest cisza

----------


## warlus

Witam.  Ponownie sledzę tutaj forum gdyż już niebawem rozpoczynam budowę domu. Domek Acapulco z biura projektów Słoneczne Domy.
Dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej mimo że grunt jest przepuszczalny i niewysadzinowy - ostry piasek .
W zasadzie sporo rzeczy już ogarnąłem ale pozostaje na teraz wątpliwość dotycząca ocieplenia . Mianowicie. Dom parterowy bez użykowego poddasza. Więżba dachowa z wiązarów  dzięki temu pozbywam się stropu terriwa. Przechodzę do sedna sprawy. Decyzja zapadła będę ocieplał sufit i jednocześnie ten strop wiązarowy granulatem styropianu moje pytanie jest nastepujące. Jaka kolejność warstw patrząc od dołu powinna być ułożona?
1.Płyty gips karton(sufit) 2. stelaż(profile CD60) 3. Granulat styropianowy. Czy np między płyty a styropian mocować jakąś folię czy bez i sypać granulat bezpośrednio na płyty i stelaż? Dach wentylowany. obity OSB papa podkładaowa i gont bitumiczny. Skosy z racji nieuzytkowego poddasza nie będą ocieplane.
Ze względu na pewne dolegliwości alergiczne żdna wełna nie wchodzi w grę .
Dziękuję z góry za wszystkie cenne wskazówki,  Budowa Michałów Reginów k. Legionowa.

----------


## nodan

> Moim zdaniem, warto to dokładnie przemyśleć. Celuloza jest dobrym izolatorem i podobno nie traci izolacyjności, nawet po zamoczeniu tak jak wełna.
> W skosach celuloza musi być ubita, aby po pewnym czasie nie osiadła. Najlepiej, więc zrobić na nią pudło. 
> Górę pudła już teoretycznie masz - papa + pełne deskowanie. Przy takim rozwiązaniu nie ma szczeliny wentylacyjnej, pomiędzy deskowaniem a warstwą ocieplenia.
> Dół pudła można zrobić z np.: płyty osb 8-10 mm, przykręconej do spodu krokwi.
> Poniżej przykleiłbym do płyty osb, styropian w dwóch warstwach. Na to klej +siatka + klej, wykończenie na gładko + farba.
> Będzie to moim zdaniem rozwiązanie tańsze, łatwiejsze do wykonania i szczelniejsze od wełny+paroizolacja+gk.
> 
> Wykonawcy od celulozy twierdzą, że przy tym materiale szczelina wentylacyjna nie jest konieczna.
> Natomiast spece od dachów mówią, że koniecznie trzeba zostawić taką szczelinę.
> ...


Szczelina nie jest konieczna, ale od wewnątrz trzeba użyć folii paroizolacyjnej aktywnej  najlepiej ze zmiennym współczynnikiem SD

----------


## gorbag

> Decyzja zapadła będę ocieplał sufit i jednocześnie ten strop wiązarowy granulatem styropianu moje pytanie jest nastepujące. Jaka kolejność warstw patrząc od dołu powinna być ułożona?
> 1.Płyty gips karton(sufit) 2. stelaż(profile CD60) 3. Granulat styropianowy. Czy np między płyty a styropian mocować jakąś folię czy bez i sypać granulat bezpośrednio na płyty i stelaż?


Między profilami, a płytami daj folię paroizolacyjną. U siebie 17-33cm regranulatu przykryłem wełną. Większość na 20cm, część jeszcze została na 15cm. Wełnę układałem między wiązarami, na dodatkowym sznurkowaniu, poniżej poziomu wiązarów jest granulat.

Mimo że na strychu szczególnie nie wieje, to trzeba granulat czymś przykryć z wierzchu, bo ma skłonność do migracji. Bez przesady, straszyli mnie że kichnąć nie można, bo ocieplenie uleci. Nie jest tak źle. Myślałem też, że będzie się elektryzował i do wszystkiego przyczepiał, ale z tym też nie było problemów. 
Wełnę dałem m.in. ze względów akustycznych, granulat chyba za bardzo nie tłumi dźwięków. Dałem ją również między pomieszczeniami na ściankach działowych. Jak nie chcesz wełny, to możesz dać wełnę drzewną, albo chociaż jakąś włókninę pod podłogą strychu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam.  Ponownie sledzę tutaj forum gdyż już niebawem rozpoczynam budowę domu. Domek Acapulco z biura projektów Słoneczne Domy.
> Dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej mimo że grunt jest przepuszczalny i niewysadzinowy - ostry piasek .
> W zasadzie sporo rzeczy już ogarnąłem ale pozostaje na teraz wątpliwość dotycząca ocieplenia . Mianowicie. Dom parterowy bez użykowego poddasza. Więżba dachowa z wiązarów  dzięki temu pozbywam się stropu terriwa. Przechodzę do sedna sprawy. Decyzja zapadła będę ocieplał sufit i jednocześnie ten strop wiązarowy granulatem styropianu moje pytanie jest nastepujące. Jaka kolejność warstw patrząc od dołu powinna być ułożona?
> 1.Płyty gips karton(sufit) 2. stelaż(profile CD60) 3. Granulat styropianowy. Czy np między płyty a styropian mocować jakąś folię czy bez i sypać granulat bezpośrednio na płyty i stelaż? Dach wentylowany. obity OSB papa podkładaowa i gont bitumiczny. Skosy z racji nieuzytkowego poddasza nie będą ocieplane.
> Ze względu na pewne dolegliwości alergiczne żdna wełna nie wchodzi w grę .
> Dziękuję z góry za wszystkie cenne wskazówki,  Budowa Michałów Reginów k. Legionowa.


Zapowiada się fajny domek. Przy odrobinie staranności przy wykonywaniu izolacji termicznej (płyta fundamentowa to dobra sprawa!) można pokusić się o parametry domku tzw. 3-4litrowego. Ale wracając do stropu-sufitu. Rozumiem że dojście od góry będzie swobodne po wykonaniu stelaży. Według mnie powinni to wyglądać tak: stelaż z profili - nośność uzależniona od ciężaru izolacji, na to folia paroizolacyjna i dopiero płyty. Nasyp materiału izolacyjnego od góry.  Jeśli będzie to granulat styropianowy  i nie będzie zabezpieczony od góry podłogą czy też membraną paroprzepuszczalną to powierzchnię tego granulatu należy spryskać specjalnym środkiem który sklei z wierzchu kulki by nie latały po całym poddaszu. Stworzy się skorupa na wierzchu.

Reasumując: płyty, folia paroizolacyjna, stelaż, granulat styropianowy, zabezpieczenie granulatu przed migracją.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Dodam jeszcze że z tego co wiem wełna (skalna czy szklana) nie ma właściwości alergizujacych tylko drażniące. Ale jak będzie szczelnie odizolowana od pomieszczeń użytkowych to nie będzie mieć złego wpływu na mieszkańców. W każdy domu jest wełna skalna - w piekarniku kuchenki  :wink:

----------


## warlus

Bardzo dziękuję za rzeczowe odpowiedzi. Na szczęście nie musiałem czytać dlaczego styropian a nie no. celuloza itp.  Rom-Kon pytam jeszcze czy folię  paroizolacyjnnnnna pmogę przykleić taśmą dwustronnie klejącą bezpośrednio do spodu profili czy zrobić to jakoś inaczej? Granulat styropianu wysypię wtedy bezpośrednio na folię . Od góry nie będzie żadnej podłogi więc prawdopodobnie rzucę 5 cm weły lub czymś popsikam by zabezpieczyć granulat przed przemieszczaniem się. Czytałem na forum, że ktoś popsikał jakimś specyfikiem i utworzyła się skorupka zapobiegająca przemieszczaniu się granulatu. Zadzwoniłem do tej firmy ale nie mają już czegoś takiego a Pan z którym rozmawiałem powiedział , że nie pamięta co to było.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Bardzo dziękuję za rzeczowe odpowiedzi. Na szczęście nie musiałem czytać dlaczego styropian a nie no. celuloza itp.  Rom-Kon pytam jeszcze czy folię  paroizolacyjnnnnna pmogę przykleić taśmą dwustronnie klejącą bezpośrednio do spodu profili czy zrobić to jakoś inaczej? Granulat styropianu wysypię wtedy bezpośrednio na folię . Od góry nie będzie żadnej podłogi więc prawdopodobnie rzucę 5 cm weły lub czymś popsikam by zabezpieczyć granulat przed przemieszczaniem się. Czytałem na forum, że ktoś popsikał jakimś specyfikiem i utworzyła się skorupka zapobiegająca przemieszczaniu się granulatu. Zadzwoniłem do tej firmy ale nie mają już czegoś takiego a Pan z którym rozmawiałem powiedział , że nie pamięta co to było.


Folia bezpośrednio na stelaż to najlepsze rozwiązanie bo pod spodem jest płyta i to płyta przenosi obciążenia materiału izolacyjnego.  Co do tego specyfiku do zeskorupienia to też tylko o tym czytałem ale wydaje mi się że można zrobić coś takiego ze zastępczych środków. Tylko trzeba nad tym pomyśleć.

...Warlus masz dobry  start do domu bardzo energooszczędnego. Nie myślałeś o rezygnacji z centralnego ogrzewania a zastosować niecentralne? I jeszcze parę innych takich "patentów" z pasywniaków?

----------


## warlus

> Folia bezpośrednio na stelaż to najlepsze rozwiązanie bo pod spodem jest płyta i to płyta przenosi obciążenia materiału izolacyjnego.  Co do tego specyfiku do zeskorupienia to też tylko o tym czytałem ale wydaje mi się że można zrobić coś takiego ze zastępczych środków. Tylko trzeba nad tym pomyśleć.
> 
> ...Warlus masz dobry  start do domu bardzo energooszczędnego. Nie myślałeś o rezygnacji z centralnego ogrzewania a zastosować niecentralne? I jeszcze parę innych takich "patentów" z pasywniaków?


Wiesz jak to jest . Jest budżet i żeby nie wiem co trzeba się w nim zamknąć.  Pewnie, że chciałbym aby chatka była pasywna ale pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczę  a nie należę do gatunku "zastaw się a postaw się" :smile: )).
P.s Folia na stelaż ale tak jak pisałem od spodu stelaża na taśmę obustronnie klejącą?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wiesz jak to jest . Jest budżet i żeby nie wiem co trzeba się w nim zamknąć.  Pewnie, że chciałbym aby chatka była pasywna ale pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczę  a nie należę do gatunku "zastaw się a postaw się")).
> P.s Folia na stelaż ale tak jak pisałem od spodu stelaża na taśmę obustronnie klejącą?


tak na taśmę 2-stronną. Obwodowo do profili UD można użyć taśmy 2-stronnej Coromix, do sklejania brytów folii taśmę 1-stronną Corofix a do przyklejenia folii do profili przed płytowaniem dobrą taśmę do wykładzin 2-stronną wzmocnioną na szmatce.

...a jesli chodzi o pasywniaka. Dom pasywny (taki według przepisów czyli do 1,5litra czyli 15kWh/m2/rok) w naszych warunkach klimatycznych to drogo się buduje. Ale już domy jak ja je nazywam wysokoenerooszczędne czy li tzw. 3-4-5litrowe to w cenie zwykłego domu spokojnie można je mieć. Całą sztuka polega na przekierowaniu środków. Nie budujesz kominów, kotłowni i całego CO a zaoszczędzone pieniądze dokładasz do lepszej izolacyjności i wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła. Ogrzewasz niby drogim nośnikiem energii jakim jest prąd. Ale ogrzewanie domu 4-5litrowego o pow. około 150m2 to wydatek około 4-4,5tyś zł/ rok Ale to nawet mniej niż  inni wydają na gaz w zwykłych domach. Robisz płytę fundamentową - to podstawa takich domów więc wykorzystaj to. Domek parterowy bez stropu więc ściany nośne z silki 18cm (czy można z suporeksu cieńszego niż 24cm? Trzeba by zobaczyć!) na to 20-25cm styropianu, ciepłe okna z ciepłym montażem, dobra izolacja sufitu i masz domek o zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło około 4lity czyli 40kWh/m2/rok czyli 40kWh x 150m2 x 0,6zł/kWh (na dwóch taryfach jeszcze mniej!)  = 3600zł/rok za samo ogrzewanie- prąd bez innych opłat typu abonamenty itp. Nie uda się z 4litrami? Przy 5litrowym koszt ogrzewania wzrośnie do 4500zł/rok. Pomyśl póki czas.

----------


## Hanss

.....to tego granulatu styropianowego na sufit musiało by pójść 40-50cm :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> .....to tego granulatu styropianowego na sufit musiało by pójść 40-50cm


Jeśli jest miejsce to nie widzę problemu. Styropian to nie wełna czy ekofiber - jest lekki.

----------


## karolek75

> Szczelina nie jest konieczna, ale od wewnątrz trzeba użyć folii paroizolacyjnej aktywnej  najlepiej ze zmiennym współczynnikiem SD


Doswiadczenie z dachem papowanym nydara pokazuje, ze nie trzeba. Przytaczalem tez realizacje szkieletowca z USA gdzie uzyto tylko celulozy - tak jak u nydara ( i w skosach i w scianach takze !) i warstwe paroizolacyjna dana wbrew sztuce budowlanej czyli od zewnatrz. I co ? I nic. A wlasciwie to cos - efekty sa zaskakujaco dobre  jesli chodzi o zuzycie energii i wilgotnosc konstrukcji.

Ale ja u siebie jednak nie realizuje w ten sposob. Dach mam bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej ale otwarty dyfuzyjnie - pokryty odpowiednikiem Steico Uniwersal. Od wewnatrz MFP. Pewnie dam jeszcze paroizolacje o zmiennym SD - ale tylko jak budzet sie zapnie.

----------


## nydar

> Doswiadczenie z dachem papowanym nydara pokazuje, ze nie trzeba. Przytaczalem tez realizacje szkieletowca z USA gdzie uzyto tylko celulozy - tak jak u nydara ( i w skosach i w scianach takze !) i warstwe paroizolacyjna dana wbrew sztuce budowlanej czyli od zewnatrz. I co ? I nic. A wlasciwie to cos - efekty sa zaskakujaco dobre  jesli chodzi o zuzycie energii i wilgotnosc konstrukcji.
> 
> Ale ja u siebie jednak nie realizuje w ten sposob. Dach mam bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej ale otwarty dyfuzyjnie - pokryty odpowiednikiem Steico Uniwersal. Od wewnatrz MFP. Pewnie dam jeszcze paroizolacje o zmiennym SD - ale tylko jak budzet sie zapnie.


Paroizolacja spowoduje rezygnację z gratisowej klimy :big grin:

----------


## karolek75

Taka ze zmiennym SD nie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...). Przytaczalem tez realizacje szkieletowca z USA gdzie uzyto tylko celulozy (...)


Nie przeszczepiajcie żadnej technologi związanej z izolacją termiczną z innych krajów. USA to klimat od Arizony do Alaski. Z tym że jeśli technologia będzie z Alaski to ok. ale w drugą stronę to nie działa. Tak samo ze sposobami rodem z wysp. W Anglii jest inny klimat. Tam masowo ociepla się od środka - u nas to "przestępstwo" wykonawcze. Tak samo jakość wykonania. To co tam jest normą u nas nie przejdzie nawet w chlewni.  Przykład? W łazience zamiast płytek dywan  :wink:  Kto by się tam takimi drobiazgami zajmował jak grzyb w narożniku ściany...  farbą się zamaluje. 

...jak tak już chcecie iść ze zachodem to proponuję w pierwszej kolejności z profili metalowych przejść na drewno. Drewno tam to podstawa! I wtedy życzę szczęścia bo będzie ono potrzebne  :wink: 

edit: Dodam jeszcze że w zeszłym roku u nas (pod Warszawą) było -15*C i śniegi takie że z budowy z narzędziami wyjechać nie mogłem a u mojego Inwestora w  Niemczech (tam pracuje) była już wiosna. I był zdziwiony że nie mogę wejść do niego na budowę bo mnie na poprzedniej zasypało. A w lutym podobno tam już kasztany zakwitły. Już nawet w naszej małej Polsce mamy cztery strefy przemarzania gruntu!  Więc to co dobre w Szczecinie niekoniecznie sprawdzi się na Suwalszczyźnie czy w Stuposianach - mała wieś w Bieszczadach na tzw. pętli bieszczadzkiej, najzimniejsze miejsce w Polsce.

----------


## karolek75

> Nie przeszczepiajcie żadnej technologi związanej z izolacją termiczną z innych krajów. USA to klimat od Arizony do Alaski. Z tym że jeśli technologia będzie z Alaski to ok. ale w drugą stronę to nie działa. 
> 
> ...


To teraz kolego odpowiedz na dwa pytania:
1. Jakie srednie temperatury sa w lokalizacji z realizacji oscieplenia celuloza w USA, o ktorej wspomnialem?
2. dlaczego ci celuloza tak naprawde nie pasuje ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To teraz kolego odpowiedz na dwa pytania:
> 1. Jakie srednie temperatury sa w lokalizacji z realizacji oscieplenia celuloza w USA, o ktorej wspomnialem?
> 2. dlaczego ci celuloza tak naprawde nie pasuje ?


1) Pewnie sam do końca nie wiesz jaki jest tam klimat. Czy bardziej ze Szczecina czy też ze Suwałk. No chyba że bliżej Ojmiakonu to ok.  :wink: 

2) Celuloza bardzo mi pasuje w miejsca do których została stworzona czyli płaskie a przede wszystkim poziome powierzchnie. Ale na siłę ją wciskacie tam gdzie się nie nadaje czyli w pionowe czy też skośne powierzchnie - uważam to za nieporozumienie. 

Przeciwnicy wełny (właśnie ten wątek ich "jednoczy") uważają że wełna be bo osiada. Tiaa... a celuloza w pionie to nie.  Dodatkowo ta nieszczęsna szczelina wentylacyjna. Jeśli jest niepotrzebna to po jaką ch... rę ja ją w ogóle robię? Acha, zapomniałem bo przy wełnie to trzeba a przy celulozie to już nie. Nie uważacie że to dosyć naciągana teoria? Jesteście aż tak zdesperowani by na własnej skórze testować czy jest to prawda czy też nie? No ale kto bogatemu zabroni wymienić dach po iluś tam latach bo jednak teoria się nie sprawdziła w praktyce... ale spoko. Do odważnych świat należy.

----------


## karolek75

> 1) Pewnie sam do końca nie wiesz jaki jest tam klimat. Czy bardziej ze Szczecina czy też ze Suwałk. No chyba że bliżej Ojmiakonu to ok.


http://www.areavibes.com/shirley-ma/weather/




> 2) Celuloza bardzo mi pasuje w miejsca do których została stworzona czyli płaskie a przede wszystkim poziome powierzchnie.


To juz glodne kawalki sa heheh ....  Na jakiej podstawie takie stwierdzenia? Poza tym i tak nie ma to znaczenia. Wymyslone mogloby byc do bezpiecznego transportowania nitrogliceryny - grunt ze doskonale sie sprawdza jako izolacja.




> Dodatkowo ta nieszczęsna szczelina wentylacyjna. Jeśli jest niepotrzebna to po jaką ch... rę ja ją w ogóle robię?


Bo tak robisz od 20 lat ? Ino sobie przypomnij na ten przyklad co mowiles o grubosci izolacji 20 lat temu a co pewnie teraz mowisz  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Bo tak robisz od 20 lat ? Ino sobie przypomnij na ten przyklad co mowiles o grubosci izolacji 20 lat temu a co pewnie teraz mowisz


A tu masz całkowitą rację. Sam zastanawiam się nad tym że przecież przy dachach wielospadowych to ciężko o wentylowaną szczelinę i jakoś masowo te dachy się nie walą z powodu butwienia drewna. Czyżby następny mit?   :wink:

----------


## Paweł-Kinga

To i ja zadam pytanie bo temat bardzo mnie interesuje. Stoję właśnie przed wyborem izolacji na stropodach. 

1. Jak się ma zastosowanie celulozy przy wentylacji mechanicznej przy której przecież trzeba zachować jak najwyższą szczelność.
 Piszecie że paroizolacja niezalecana ale przy wm chyba jednak trzeba ją dać ? 

2. Wysokość między krokwiami to u mnie 24cm + 9cm obniżone sufity. Cała konstrukcja jednopoziomowa podwieszona na wieszakach/grzybkach poddaszowych co 40cm. Teraz pytanie czy mogę sypać pełne  33cm do oporu i przykryć to deskami od góry czy jednak dać jakieś kontr legary i zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną ? ( u góry mam 60m strych chcę tam zrobić siłownię i warsztacik do majsterkowania,jak się znajdziekasa to w przyszłości docieplić)

3.Co sypać granulat wełny czy celulozę ?

4. O jakiej gęstości bo rozumiem że obciążenie będzie przejmował sufit. Jak pisałem rozstaw profili to u mnie 40cm a łapane wieszakami na krokwiach co jakieś 100cm. Czyli ile wytrzyma  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

1. Paroizolacja niekonieczna. Szczelnosc powietrzna mozna uzyskac w inny sposob. W twoim przypadku zastosowalbym jednak paroizolacje o zmiennym SD ( kosztuje sporo !  :sad:   )
3. Celuloza !!!
4. Gestosc - zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta  celulozy, np. od 25kg/m3 w gore. Ale,  czytalem sporo na angielskojezycznych stronach i przeslanie jest jasne - ium gesciej, tym lepiej. Oczywiscie w rozsadnych granicaach

----------


## piotrjustyna

Witam, 

chciałbym odświeżyć temat, czyli co wybrać do ocieplenia stropodachu, granulat wełny czy celuloza?
Cena podobna. Do ocieplenia strop zawieszony na płytach k-gips.

Co będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem. skupiam się tylko na tych dwóch rozwiązaniach. Za wszelkie wskazówki dziękuje.

----------


## pawelek321

Witam

Również mam ten sam dylemat. Mam już wybraną firmę, która oferuje zarówno granulat wełny jak i celulozy.
Cenowo celuloza jest droższa, gdyż w tej samej cenie mogę mieć:
35cm granulatu wełny URSA 0,039
oraz
25cm celulozy Isofloc 0,037

1m2 płaskiego stropu kosztuje ok 31zł, zaś 1m3 skosu ok 50zł.

Z jednej strony za te same pieniądze zawsze 10cm wełny więcej (fakt lambda minimalnie słabsza), ale z drugiej strony celuloza podobno lepiej zabezpiecza latem przed przegrzaniem.

----------


## cezar70

witam
masz może jeszcze zdjecia tego sufitu podwieszanego? jestem właśnie na etapie podwieszania sufitu inie chciałbym popełnić błędu dzieki

----------


## Rom-Kon

> witam
> masz może jeszcze zdjecia tego sufitu podwieszanego? jestem właśnie na etapie podwieszania sufitu inie chciałbym popełnić błędu dzieki


Wejdź na mojego fejsa - link w stopce -  tam jest sufit robiony pod nasyp izolacji. Na początku założeniem była celuloza lub wełna granulowana. A docelowo poszedł styropian granulowany przykryty wełną by go nie wywołało. Inwestor sam nasypał styropian. Celulozy ani wełny samemu się nie nasypie. Chyba że  wełna to typowy granulat np. gullul ale ona ma słabą izolacyjność jak dobrze pamiętam  to 039.

----------


## aleksanderKM

witam
mam szybkie pytanie odnośnie wykonania izolacji termicznej z celulozy
Jestem obecnie na etapie budowy domu. Na krokwie mam nabita membranę wodoprzepuszczalną o gramaturze 160 i Sd=0,02m 
I zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem albo pianą natryskowo albo celulozą wdmuchiwaną.

I czy można celulozę wdmuchiwać w przestrzeń powstałą pomiędzy membrana dachową a zabudowa poddasza z płyt GK czy OSB czy nawet z foli paroizolacyjnej. Czy granulat nie spowoduje wypchnięcia membrany wstępnego krycia w stronę dachówek??

----------


## M K

> I czy można celulozę wdmuchiwać w przestrzeń powstałą pomiędzy membrana dachową a zabudowa poddasza z płyt GK czy OSB czy nawet z foli paroizolacyjnej. Czy granulat nie spowoduje wypchnięcia membrany wstępnego krycia w stronę dachówek??


Ekofiber, czy granulat doskonale nadaje się na powierzchnie płaskie. Natomiast w skosach, może osiadać szczególnie jak będzie słabo zagęszczony.
Jeżeli jest u góry tylko membrana, to nie pchał bym tam ekofibru czy granulatu. Membrana na pewno zostanie wypchnięta i osiadanie izolacji będzie spore.

----------


## przemas224422

Panowie taka sytuacja pod koniec zimy firma wdmuchneła mi 35cm Isofloc 0,037. w stropodach wentylowany. Ponieważ przemarzał mi strop. Róznice zima w temeraturze pomieszczeń odczułemszybko. Latem ostatnie pietro przy upałach było gorąca. Po tym zabiegu nie widzę róznicy na jaką liczyłem. Mierząc pirometrem temp sufitu niby jest podobna jak w pomieszczeniu czyli 28-30 C przy dużych upałach . Tamtego lata nie mierzyłem wiec nie wiem czy była wyższa

----------


## gambit565

im dluzej czytam o super wynalazkach i licze oszczednoci ktore niby mam osiagnac kontra koszty, tym bardziej sie zastanawiam czy nie rozsypac na stropie trocin zmieszanych z wapnem i jakas sola boru, przemielonej slomy albo makulatury rozbitej na wlokna.

----------


## daamiann88

Parterówka, poddasze nieużytkowe. Czy warto zastosować 40cm ekofibru, gdy według wykonawcy już przy 25cm możeny uzyskać U=0,15? Różnica w kosztach troszkę ponad 3000zł.
Dodam że idziemy w kierunku domu jak najbardziej energooszczędnego

----------


## Arturo72

> Parterówka, poddasze nieużytkowe. Czy warto zastosować 40cm ekofibru, gdy według wykonawcy już przy 25cm możeny uzyskać U=0,15? Różnica w kosztach troszkę ponad 3000zł.
> Dodam że idziemy w kierunku domu jak najbardziej energooszczędnego


Warto,wspolczynnik 0,15 nie jest rewelacyjny,przez strop ucieka najwięcej ciepła a wykonawca nie będzie płacił za Ciebie rachunków za ogrzewanie za 5,10,15,20 lat bo przecież cena energii przez te lata nie będzie spadała ?  :smile: 
Jak masz czas to zorientuj się w temacie proszku PUR od pigeona,jest gratis.

----------


## daamiann88

Właśnie wysłałem maila do Pigeona jak wygląda sprawa na chwilę obecną  :smile: 
Na pewno proszek bym widział pod chudziakiem zamiast piasku. Co do stropu to boję się że będzie go jednak wywiewać jakimiś szparkami  :wink:

----------


## elektmar

Jakie macie pomysły wykonania szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami? Mam deski i papę, a myślę o  zasypaniu ekofibrem około 40 cm.
 Jaki materiał materiał zapewni szczelność dla ekofibru i będzie pozwalał dobrze odprowadzać wilgoć?
Mam kilka pomysłów: 
-płycie pilśniowa miękkiej o grubości około 5 mm.
-siatka taka jak do elewacji o bardzo drobnych oczkach (jednak drobinki mogą wylatywać) 
-membrana paro-przepuszczalna (ale... znam przypadki gdzie po 10 latach została tylko osnowa)
-geowłóknina na razie wad nie widzę 
Dla zapewnienia pewności szczeliny, paski styropianu lub listewki drewniane.
Rozważam jeszcze użycie sztywniejszej wełny o grubości np.4 cm. 
Mam jednak obawy jak z transportem wilgoci przez wełnę.
Może ktoś ma swoje doświadczenie w przygotowaniu takiej komory do ekofibru, lub ma inne pomysły dobrego wykonania takiego ocieplenia.
Przy takiej grubości sama wełna też była by niezła, ale podobno ekofiber latem lepiej się sprawdza i ta ciągłość ocieplenia.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Szybkie pytanko odnośnie celulozy

Mam nabitą membraną dachową (brak pełnego deskowania). Chciałbym wsypać celulozę pod krokwie o sumarycznej grubości ok. 40 cm. I jakoś nie przemawia do mnie zapewnienie wykonawcy ze jak posklejam membranę specjalnymi taśmami to w zupełności wystarczy. Wydaje mi się ze membrana się wybrzuszy. Celuloza będzie opadać a pozatym pogorszy spływ ewentualnej wody pod dachówka po membranie. I zastanawiam się jak  "elektmar" czym ograniczyć komorę pod celulozę od wewnątrz.
Ma ktoś możne jakiś sprawdzony sposób.
Może nabić deski o środka, albo płyty osb. Tylko ze koszt desek (osb) wyniesie ok. 12-14 zł za m2.  I tu się urodził pomysł czy by nie wpuścić miedzy krokwie wełny o grubości powiedzmy 10-15 cm. Wbudować ją tradycyjnie na sznurek tworząc szczelinę pomiędzy membraną. Od dołu ograniczyć komorę folia specjalna do celulozy a następnie podbić regipsami. Ewentualne błędy i niedokładności  w wykonaniu wełny uszczelni celuloza. 
Tylko nie jestem pewny jak będzie współgrać wełna i celuloza. Materiały maja podobna lambdę ale troszkę inne właściwości gromadzenia wilgoci. 

Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu??

----------


## Tomek W

> Szybkie pytanko odnośnie celulozy
> 
> (...)  I tu się urodził pomysł czy by nie wpuścić miedzy krokwie wełny o grubości powiedzmy 10-15 cm. Wbudować ją tradycyjnie na sznurek tworząc szczelinę pomiędzy membraną. Od dołu ograniczyć komorę folia specjalna do celulozy a następnie podbić regipsami. Ewentualne błędy i niedokładności  w wykonaniu wełny uszczelni celuloza. 
> Tylko nie jestem pewny jak będzie współgrać wełna i celuloza. Materiały maja podobna lambdę ale troszkę inne właściwości gromadzenia wilgoci. 
> 
> Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu??


Ja nie widzę żadnych przeciwwskazań do łączenia wełny mineralnej z innymi materiałami. 
Na szybko załączam prostą analizę rozkładu wilgotności i temperatury w dachu gdzie jest wełna TOPROCK SUPER gr.150 mm między krokwiami, a od dołu zasypane 250 mm granulatu celulozowego (a dlaczego nie z wełny GRANROCK ?). Od dołu założyłem aktywną folię paroizolacyjną ROCKTECT Intello Climate Plus. Jest ona bardzo wytrzymała, sklejona taśmami ROCKTECT Twinline. Warto zobaczyć film pod adresem https://youtu.be/1mBd5qxClI8

----------


## aleksanderKM

A analizował ktoś takie rozwiązanie aby zamiast foli paroizolacyjnej przy celulozie zastosować styropian twardy (ewentualnie XPS) z frezem??

----------


## aleksanderKM

Styropian by dodatkowo usztywnił konstrukcję sufitu podwieszanego a jednoczenie pełnił by funkcję ekranu termicznego i izolacji paroszczelnej. Styropian grubości np. 3 - 5 cm.

----------


## mat3006

> Styropian by dodatkowo usztywnił konstrukcję sufitu podwieszanego a jednoczenie pełnił by funkcję ekranu termicznego i izolacji paroszczelnej. Styropian grubości np. 3 - 5 cm.


Myślenie życzeniowe. Styropian w formie płyt 50x100, montowany do jakiejś hipotetycznej konstrukcji nie będzie usztywniał niczego. Ekranem termicznym w sensie blokowania przenikania podczerwieni też nie, chyba, że grafitowy. Cedowanie na styropian funkcji paroizolacji nie świadczy o zrozumieniu roli, funkcji i konkretnych wymagań stawianych przed paroizolacją. 
Ogólnie: zły pomysł.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Doskonale rozumiem  "mat3006" zadanie paroizolacji. Jednak z tego co czytam odnośnie celulozy to większość producentów odradza stosowanie paroizolacji. 
Że rzekomo celuloza reguluje wilgotność w pomieszczeniach tworząc idealny mikroklimat a paroizolacja to zaburzy. Proponują ewentualnie zastosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej. A czy ma sens stosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną (rekuperacją)??

----------


## elektmar

> Doskonale rozumiem  "mat3006" zadanie paroizolacji. Jednak z tego co czytam odnośnie celulozy to większość producentów odradza stosowanie paroizolacji. 
> Że rzekomo celuloza reguluje wilgotność w pomieszczeniach tworząc idealny mikroklimat a paroizolacja to zaburzy. Proponują ewentualnie zastosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej. A czy ma sens stosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną (rekuperacją)??


Paroizolacja w postaci np. cienkiej foli aluminiowej  da pewność i zatrzyma podczerwień.

Co do szczeliny wentylacyjnej, chyba najlepsza będzie płyta pilśniowa miękka.

----------


## mat3006

> Paroizolacja w postaci np. cienkiej foli aluminiowej  da pewność i zatrzyma podczerwień.
> 
> Co do szczeliny wentylacyjnej, chyba najlepsza będzie płyta pilśniowa miękka.


Da pewność czego konkretnie? Blokady pary wodnej? Jeszcze większą pewność da cienka blacha aluminiowa! Jak dla mnie to, przede wszystkim, pewność powstawania zawilgoceń gk.
Paroizolacje, nawet w wersji smart, też występują w wersji z napyloną warstwę refleksyjną a mają dobrany, adekwatnie do funkcji opór dyfuzyjny.  Podstawa to zastosować dedykowany do pełnionej funkcji produkt budowlany pod nazwą paroizolacja oraz zadbać o perfekcyjną szczelność połączeń, brak uszkodzeń czy szczelne doprowadzenie do ścian i elementów więźby.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Czyli " elektmar" zdecydowałeś cie na płytę plisniową. A czemu z wełny zrezygnowałeś?? A jak płyt e to jakiej grubości??

----------


## elektmar

Płyta pilśniowa miękka, dobrze wchłania i oddaje wilgoć ( to podstawowe zadanie tej szczeliny). Odpowiednia grubość zapewni wytrzymałość przed wybrzuszaniem naporu ekofibru. Jeszcze łatwość montażu.
Nad grubością zastanawiam się, by wypośrodkować cenę z wytrzymałością. 
Wełna musiała by być sztywna i kiepsko z transportem wilgoci. Prawdopodobnie pod stałym naciskiem ekofibru będzie się wybrzuszać. Można temu zaradzić gęstym sznurowaniem, ale to komplikuje wykonanie.

----------


## elektmar

> Da pewność czego konkretnie? Blokady pary wodnej? Jeszcze większą pewność da cienka blacha aluminiowa! Jak dla mnie to, przede wszystkim, pewność powstawania zawilgoceń gk.
> Paroizolacje, nawet w wersji smart, też występują w wersji z napyloną warstwę refleksyjną a mają dobrany, adekwatnie do funkcji opór dyfuzyjny.  Podstawa to zastosować dedykowany do pełnionej funkcji produkt budowlany pod nazwą paroizolacja oraz zadbać o perfekcyjną szczelność połączeń, brak uszkodzeń czy szczelne doprowadzenie do ścian i elementów więźby.


Troszkę nie dopisałem celu tej foli aluminiowej (można wykorzystać tanie ochronne folie medyczne). W połączeni z mała szczelina między kg będzie odbijać podczerwień, a powietrze w tej szczelinie będzie super izolatorem. Płyta kg przy dobrej wentylacji będzie sucha (mam przygotowaną wentylacje mechaniczna).
Ekofiber ponoć nie wymaga paroizolacji. 
Zastanawiam się czy przy 40cm montować tę folię.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Co do Płyty pilśniowej miękkiej ty chyba 12-15 mm spełniło by zadanie usztywnienia. Co sądzisz "elektmar". Zastanawiałem się tez nad ewentualnym nabiciem desek grubości np. 12 mm.

----------


## mayek

A macie jakiś sposób na ocieplenie poddasza nieużytkowego ekofibrem przy jednoczesnym zapewnieniu wentylacji? Planuję położyć płasko na stropie warstwę izolacji (nad nią stryszek nieogrzewany i dach dwuspadowy). W okolicach pasa podrynnowego mam szczelinę wentylacyjną, która ma wentylować ten stryszek.
Niestety podczas sypania izolacji ta szczelina na 100% ulegnie zasypaniu (w okolicach wieńca wysokość od stropu do wieńca to max 30cm). Jest jakiś sposób żeby zachować tę szczelinę?
dzięki

----------


## karolek75

> Co do Płyty pilśniowej miękkiej ty chyba 12-15 mm spełniło by zadanie usztywnienia. Co sądzisz "elektmar". Zastanawiałem się tez nad ewentualnym nabiciem desek grubości np. 12 mm.


Pomysl o MFP.

----------


## Aaricia23

Chcemy zasypać ekofibrem (celuluza) przestrzeń w sropodachu płaskim - miedzy stropem monolitycznym a dachem (deski, osb + papa). Ponieważ dach ma minimalny spadek - 7 stopni to wysokosc szczeliny czyli miejsca na ocieplenie jest różna. Na srodku dachu to prawie 50cm a na bokach skrajnych dachu nie wiecej niż 27cm. Czy mogę całą tą przestrzeń zasypać ekofibrem ? czy należy zostawić od góry pewną przetrzeń na wentylacje? W najwyższym punkcje dachu mam trzy małe kominki wentylacyjne - nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa? Napowietrzniki ? Na razie jedynym ociepleniem jest jedna warstwa wełny mineralnej która leży niezbyt dokładnie rozłożona na stropie bo pod nią położone są kanały od wentylacji mech. Zastanawiam sie czy całkowicie nie usunąć tej wełny i nie wysypac celulozy ile się da i zostawić tylko 10cm na wentylacje pustki ?

----------


## karolek75

Formalnie, jesli wełnie nic nie dolega mozesz ja zostawic chcociaz przy luznym zasypie moga powstac obszary "niezasypane". Ja bym wywalil welne i zostawil  10cm pustki.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Płyty MFP jest fajna ale cenowo wychodzi prawie 2 x drożej od płyty pilśniowej miękkiej. 

Płyta MFP 12 mm - ok. 50 zł za płytę - 16 zł/m2
Płyta pilśniowa miękka 15 mm - ok. 30 zł (12 mm - 24 zł) - 10 zł/m2
Cena desek 12 mm  - czekam na ofert e z tartaku

----------


## elektmar

Wystarczy płyta 3,2 mm, bo będzie podparta listwami dystansowymi.  Miękka płyta pilśniowa super transportuje wilgoć, twardsze zdecydowanie gorzej.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Jeżeli chcesz zastosować taki "elektmar" tak cienkie płyty 3,2 mm. Nie uzyskasz na nich żadnej sztywności bez listw dystansowych gęsto rozmieszczonych. To równie dobrze możesz do list przybić takerem na szywki membranę paro-przepuszczalną Wyjdzie to znacznie taniej. Dla pewności mona nawet dać membranę w dwóch warstwach.

----------


## elektmar

> Jeżeli chcesz zastosować taki "elektmar" tak cienkie płyty 3,2 mm. Nie uzyskasz na nich żadnej sztywności bez listw dystansowych gęsto rozmieszczonych. To równie dobrze możesz do list przybić takerem na szywki membranę paro-przepuszczalną Wyjdzie to znacznie taniej. Dla pewności mona nawet dać membranę w dwóch warstwach.


Czy działanie (wydajność) takiej membrany, będzie identyczna z pilśnią? Sprawdzałem i ta 3,2 jest w miarę sztywna, ale  chyba poszukam grubszej dla pewności.

----------


## raf_ju

Witam,
czy ktoś mógłby podesłać zdjęcia wykonanego stelażu pod płyty k-g wraz z informacją na co zwrócić uwagę tak aby rozwiązanie było bezpieczne i pozwalało wykonać izolację poprzez nasypanie granulatu celulozy na płyty k-g.

z góry dziękuje

----------


## karolek75

> Witam,
> czy ktoś mógłby podesłać zdjęcia wykonanego stelażu pod płyty k-g wraz z informacją na co zwrócić uwagę tak aby rozwiązanie było bezpieczne i pozwalało wykonać izolację poprzez nasypanie granulatu celulozy na płyty k-g.
> 
> z góry dziękuje


Zdjec nie mam ale stelaz jest "zwyczjany"  - mam nasyp 20-25 cm.

----------


## Tomek W

Ja poleciłbym granulat z wełny skalnej GRANROCK SUPER. JAk wygląda sprawa izolacji granulatem to już chyba najlepiej obrazuje niezależny film który przedstawił na swoim kanale łukasz budowlaniec. Dla zainteresowanych link poniżej :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdpYdsyphAU&t=4684s

www.rockwool.pl/produkty/granrock-super

----------


## karolek75

> Ja poleciłbym granulat z wełny skalnej...


A jak temp. na poddaszu ocieplonym welna ? U mnie przy temp. zew. powyzej 35 nie przebilo 24.5. Mierzone pod sufitem pokoi na poddaszu. Celuloza i wentylacja przez GWC.

ps.
Ale i tak rozwazam montaz klimy bo klimat sie zmienia ...

----------


## kabuter

witam,
mam zamieszkałe poddasze, ocieplone wełną, niestety nie zostało to prawidłowo wykonane latem gorąco, zimą zimno, macie pomysł jak to teraz najlepiej poprawić? oczywiście jak najmniej rujnując wnętrze?

----------


## karolek75

> witam,
> mam zamieszkałe poddasze, ocieplone wełną, niestety nie zostało to prawidłowo wykonane latem gorąco, zimą zimno, macie pomysł jak to teraz najlepiej poprawić? oczywiście jak najmniej rujnując wnętrze?


Docieplanie granulatem celulozy to dosyc popularna metoda poprawek zle wykonanej izolacji welna. Odwiercaja otwor w KG i wdmuchuja celuloze. Potem wklejka/naklejka i gladz.
Podzwon i popytaj wykonawcow - powinenes wziac takiego co ma kamere termo zeby widzial gdzie dodmuchac.

----------

